# Fuente conmutada AC-DC para LED de 10W



## blanko001 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola a todos!
Debido a un tema del foro donde "reutilizan" el circuito de lamparas de bajo consumo y debido a preguntarme si dicho circuito servía para iluminar un LED de 10W sin limitador de corriente, simplemente trabajando el voltaje algo por debajo del nominal; haciendo modificaciones veo que lo mas prudente es realizar una fuente conmutada intentando rescatar componentes fundamentales del circuito.

A simple vista se pueden utilizar los transistores 13003 o 13007, los 4 diodos, el condensador electrolítico principal, el fusible y la bobina.

He intentado miles de cosas y modificaciones, de hecho me basé en una idea de circuito que tenía como borrador de hace un tiempo que empecé a ensayar con fuentes de este tipo. 

Lo rescaté lo mejor posible de tantas ideas y valores de los componentes. Bueno en ese entonces era para una salida de unos 6V. El diseño es el siguiente: (no es totalmente mío, debe tener un par de cosas extras pero no es mi ingenio, es chino...)



Como pueden ver también utilicé otros componentes que no son de la ahorradora, por ejemplo las resistencias, el transistor C945, el Zéner... entre otros. Pero la idea es reutilizar el cascarón con la base roscada para albergar el circuito, y además aprovechar al máximo lo que se pueda de las mismas.

Soy consciente que el número de espiras en el transformador fue casi que valores hipotéticos y como de hecho es el primer circuito experimental entonces utilicé los siguientes parámetros:

Primario: 180 espiras de alambre magneto Nº 29
Secundario de retroalimentación: 15 espiras de alambre magneto Nº 27
Secundario "Util": 34 espiras de alambre magneto Nº 24

Cuando conecto al vacío (sin el LED) obtengo los siguientes valores para cada valor de Zéner:

Zéner de 6.8V, 16.26V
Zéner de 7.5V, 19.55V
Zéner de 10V, 26.00V
Zéner de 13V, 32.00V

Bueno también he medido la tensión con el LED encendido, y aunque he sido atrevido con los voltajes, siempre aparecen cerca de 8.2V sobre el LED, sin importar si utilizo el Zéner de 13V que me mostraba en la salida 32V. El LED sigue integro, no se estropea, de hecho no logra iluminar con todo su poder...

Quiero que alguien me dé una pista que me indique que debo mejorar al circuito, para tener por lo menos 11V sobre el LED. He intentado cambiando los valores de cada uno de los componentes. Gracias.

PD: entiendo que existen miles de páginas donde se pueden comprar dichos aparatos para iluminar los LEDs, pero... porque nosotros no nos ponemos a diseñar cosas como esas... siempre intentamos dejarle esa tarea a los chinos, es decir, nos ponemos en sus manos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola caro Blanko001, una sugerencia que puede dar resultados es agregar mas hilos de cubre en paralelo con los que hay hoy ,esto es mismo numero de espiras y mismo calibre de lo hilos pero alguns en paralelo para aumentar lo calibre, diminuir la resistencia serie de lo enrolamiento y consequentemiente las perdas.Eso es valido para lo primario y secundario util , para lo secundario auxiliar de realimentaciõn no es necessario. 
Espero tener sido claro en mis expalnaciones, caso no contesteme y yo retorno con mucho gusto.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 2, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Blanko001, una sugerencia que puede dar resultados es agregar mas hilos de cubre en paralelo con los que hay hoy ,esto es mismo numero de espiras y mismo calibre de lo hilos pero alguns en paralelo para aumentar lo calibre, diminuir la resistencia serie de lo enrolamiento y consequentemiente las perdas.Eso es valido para lo primario y secundario util , para lo secundario auxiliar de realimentaciõn no es necessario.
> Espero tener sido claro en mis expalnaciones, caso no contesteme y yo retorno con mucho gusto.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Muito obrigado.

También pensé que se requiere mas corriente, la tensión cae por la falta de corriente que pueda entregar el circuito. Quizás me excedí con el numero de espiras del primario (pasar de 180 a unas 100) y re-calcular el secundario "util". Además de intentar bobinar en paralelo o con un diámetro superior.

Entonces los pasos a seguir serían:
1. Rebobinar primario para un número menor de vueltas, también los secundarios para éste nuevo número de espiras. (montar, ensayar y medir). Si no hay mejoría:
2. Rebobinar primario y secundario útil con un diámetro mayor de alambre o alambres en paralelo para que el circuito pueda entregar la corriente necesaria.

En ambos casos se reduce la resistencia interna de los devanados, apenas tenga tiempo lo desarrollo.  

Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Muito obrigado.
> 
> También pensé que se requiere mas corriente, la tensión cae por la falta de corriente que pueda entregar el circuito. Quizás me excedí con el numero de espiras del primario (pasar de 180 a unas 100) y re-calcular el secundario "util". Además de intentar bobinar en paralelo o con un diámetro superior.
> 
> ...


Yo seguramiente no canbiaria lo numero de espiras , solo agregaria mas hilos de cubre de misma bitola en paralelo para reduzir la resistencia serie de los devanados.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Cuantas espiras lleva una ahorradora en el primario ?


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 2, 2013)

Huy DOSMETROS  buena pregunta... solo me limité a desarmar. pero le calculo que unas 220 porque del mismo alambre que quité utilicé 180 espiras. Igualmente no es que tenga primario, en una ahorradora solo es una bobina. En tanto desarme otra contaré las espiras.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Porque estaba pensando que cuando arrancan generan un pico alto de tensión para ionizar , y una vez que la lámpara enciende , aumenta la corriente y cómo el transformador es bastante inductivo entonces baja la tensión.

Habría que fijarse cuantas espiras tiene el primario de los de dicroica


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 2, 2013)

Que buena aclaración. Desconozco mucho sobre las "ahorradoras".
Por otro lado creo que con la información suficiente (que no logro hallar) se puede obtener el número de espiras y calibre necesario de los bobinados para ciertas dimensiones de los núcleos...(como en trafos a 50Hz y 60Hz) bueno también hay factores como el tipo de material del núcleo y la frecuencia. Pero por ahora veo que tendré que experimentar una y otra vez, tabular, observar el fenómeno y entregar una conclusión. Yo creo que empíricamente puedo obtener buenos resultados, quizás mejores que las metas a lograr. Mi meta ideal para éste proyecto sería lograr controlar la corriente de salida para los LED y que esté ligada al número de espiras y calibre de los devanados. 
Por ahora iré por pasos, efectuando experimentos, recolectando datos y analizando las diversas situaciones. 
La idea es realizar un documento con el diagrama, el diseño en PCB, los pasos para la elaboración del transformador y recomendaciones... claro y que se pruebe a 110V y a 220V o sus respectivas modificaciones; para que muchos de los que intentan o trabajamos con LEDs tengamos a la mano un driver de bajo costo y hecho por nosotros mismos, que además resuelva la pregunta de muchos en el foro que día a día quieren conectar éste famoso LED de 10W.
 Saludos.

PD: quedo pendiente con el número de espiras de las bobinas en lamparas de bajo consumo y aclaro que controlar la corriente es relativamente fácil con módulos o integrados como los de PI que incluyen software que nos dice directamente todo lo que debemos utilizar.. incluyendo el tamaño del núcleo y numero de espiras... pero entonces pierde la simplicidad y aumenta la dificultad de encontrar los componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Hay una fuente de Ejtagle con todos los cálculos . . .  buscala


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 3, 2013)

Desarmé una bobina de una lampara de bajo consumo, he observado que algunas traen el cable de mayor sección. La que desarmé era algo fino y tenía 315 espiras. 

Prueba 1:
Primario: 80 espiras
Secundario de retroalimentación: 12 espiras
Secundario útil: 24 espiras

Intenté utilizar alambre fino y doble como sugerencia de daniel lopes, pero se me hizo un enredo... entonces opté por un calibre mayor. 

Resultados, fusible quemado... 

Creo que empezaré de nuevo....

DOSMETROS: veo un ampli con fuente de Ejtagle, a eso te refieres?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2013)

Explicaba el cálculo del transformador . . .


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 3, 2013)

En transformadores de fuentes conmutadas supongo que también es válido decir que:

(V1/V2)=(N1/N2)=(I2/I1)

Bueno por otro lado realicé lo siguiente. Con alambre fino (quedo debiendo el calibre) realicé todos los bobinados así:

Primario: 170 Espiras, 2 hilos en paralelo.
Secundario útil: 30 Espiras, 8 hilos en paralelo.
Secundario de retroalimentación: 20 espiras. 6 hilos en paralelo.

Con ese transformador realicé la siguiente prueba con carga (LED de 10W) y los siguientes valores de Zéner de retroalimentación:

Zéner 6.8V: I LED: 0.21A, V LED: 8.31V
Zéner 7.5V: I LED: 0.171A, V LED: 8.3V
Zéner 10V: I LED: 0.1708A, V LED: 8.29V

Noten como con el Zéner mas bajo en la retroalimentación hizo posible entregar mayor corriente en el secundario 0.21A, mi meta es lograr entre 0.7A MIN - 0.85A MAX ya que la corriente de operación del LED es de 0.9A. 

No dispongo por el momento de Zéner de menor valor por el momento, solo uno de 3.3V prefiero utilizar primero uno de 6.2V y 5.1V porque aunque se puede predecir que la corriente puede subir no puedo saber en cuanto lo hará y no quiero estropear el LED. 

Alguien tiene una opinión? algo que se me escape? Todo es bienvenido.
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 3, 2013)

UPDATE:

compre los respectivos Zéner de 6.2 y 5.1V.... pero veo que si los conecto cae la tensión a la salida, por ende decae el brillo del LED.

Hoy he bobinado como 6 veces en configuraciones distintas, si bien he logrado buen brillo, no logro llegar a la meta. Por ahora voy en 8.7V y 300mA (a mi me parece que puede ser mas, no se si el multímetro barato que tengo sea una basura en fuentes conmutadas), he llegado a aumentar las espiras de ambos devanados, por ejemplo el primario con 240 espiras dobles de alambre fino, no se si sea mas eficiente utilizar un primario con 160 espiras triples de alambre fino.

Personalmente creo que la "falencia" está en los cálculos de los devanados... pero para empezar no comprendo muy bien como logra oscilar el circuito para estimar la frecuencia y poder calcular el transformador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 4, 2013)

Hola a todos , caro blanko001, yo sugiro usteds volver a lo premero transformador pero con mas hilos en paralelo incluso en lo secundario que alimenta lo LED.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 4, 2013)

He logrado los 650mA (con muy buena luz y ya calienta el disipador); sobre los 700mA habré cumplido la misión... en parte.
Me falta ir a comprar algo de alambre (ya no tengo para mas pruebas). El transistor que he utilizado es el mas "grande" de las de bajo consumo: MJE13007 ya que como estoy en fase de pruebas es siempre mejor contar con mas amperios antes de dañar los mas peques.

En el transcurso del experimento me he dado cuenta que el circuito puede alimentar otros LED de por ejemplo 1W, 2W, 5W... y ahora el de 10W. Ya que manipulando el valor del Zéner tendremos un margen de posibilidades, además nos permite bobinar de acuerdo al caso (la sección) ya que no siempre necesitamos la misma corriente, ésta depende de la naturaleza del LED que utilizaremos.

Muchachos he notado de otros driver para LED (comprados desde China) donde sus trafos calientan en alto grado se puede decir (muy caliente al tacto), de manera normal en electrónica diría yo...  El trafo de este circuito también lo hace similar a los drivers chinos. He querido experimentar encendiendo el circuito un par de horas con el LED y todo... ¿con cuántas horas puedo decir que pasó la prueba y no terminará con un trafo estropeado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2013)

Hay alambres de 180ºC de trabajo , otros de 120ºC y los viejos oleoresinosos de 80ºC


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 4, 2013)

Buena info DOSMETROS; he escuchado algunos que aparentemente son mas resistentes a la temperatura y se denominan doble capa... es decir doble baño de barniz dieléctrico. Lo malo es que en la tienda donde voy a comprarlo me dicen: no hemos escuchado lo que dice... todo es igual... y yo quedo como en las historias de condorito ¡PLOP! 

Entonces como quien dice bobinar y esperar que tenga buenos resultados.

Bueno les comento que no esperé mucho por ir a comprar mas alambre (en la tienda citada  ) y realicé el bobinado nuevamente así:

PRIMARIO: 160 espiras, 3 hilos en paralelo.
SECUNDARIO PRINCIPAL: 17 espiras, 10 hilos en paralelo
SECUNDARIO RETROALIMENTACIÓN: 21 espiras, 5 hilos en paralelo

(al fin encontré la relación de espiras)

También reconsideré el circuito así:



En consiguiente he obtenido unos 740mA sobre el LED con Zéner de 15V (me parece bien dejarlo así), si aumento el Zéner a 16V obtengo facilmente 850mA... EUREKA!

Unas imágenes... (disculpen el desorden)

Una con el LED apagado:


Ahora el LED encendido:


Una mas...


Bueno me resta seguir mejorando el trafo, estoy seguro que con 240 espiras del primario y re-calculando los secundarios evito forzar el transistor 13007, a propósito, alguien me puede decir como hago para medir la corriente que atraviesa el transistor (Ice) ya que supongo es continua pero a la frecuencia de oscilación del circuito. Es para conocer cuanta corriente atraviesa por el transistor y medir luego con el otro transformador.

Como es de esperar la corriente en el LED aumenta cuando existe aumento de la temperatura, por ese motivo los LED son alimentados con fuentes limitadas en CORRIENTE, me falta verificar hasta donde sube dicha corriente. 

Se me escaparán datos pero espero me puedan dar ideas a cerca de mis inquietudes, gracias por la ayuda que me brindan.

Saludos

Nota: los diodos marcados como UF en el diagrama, en efecto son diodos ultra-rápidos.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 6, 2013)

Dejo la vista superior (pines abajo) del transformador y como debe ser bobinado. 
Las flechas indican el sentido de bobinado. El color rojo representa al primario, de verde el secundario "util" o para el LED, por último aparece el azul que es la retroalimentación. Además se tiene el número de pines como fueron dispuestos en el esquemático del circuito.



Ya bobiné de nuevo ahora de la siguiente manera:
Primario: 240 espiras, 2 alambres en paralelo.
Secundario LED: 26 espiras, 8 alambres en paralelo.
Retroalimentación: 32 espiras, 2 alambres en paralelo.

Nota: he utilizado en todos los casos AWG35, aún no he realizado pruebas de corriente, tensión, temperatura, ni estabilidad del circuito con el nuevo trafo. Enciende LED con buena potencia: Sí. Cuando pueda realizará mas pruebas y actualizo la información.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 8, 2013)

Señores (as) una pregunta que deseo que me aclaren...
¿En transformadores de fuentes conmutadas también es válido decir que (V1/V2)=(N1/N2)=(I2/I1)?

Comprendo que esa es una simple relación que todos utilizamos al bobinar trafos a 50Hz o 60Hz, pero nunca lo había pensado para otras frecuencias.

Por otro lado agrego que ya se puede controlar por corriente el circuito, como defecto es que debo unificar el negativo proveniente de rectificar a la entrada y el negativo del secundario, es decir, NO TOCAR LOS CABLES DEL LED.

Estoy trabajando en la versión mas avanzada con optoacoplador (aumenta a un par de componentes mas pero es mas segura).

Las 2 versiones limitan CORRIENTE y se puede ajustar.  Bueno, les dejo la duda y en el transcurso de la semana subiré resultados.

Saludos


----------



## palurdo (Sep 8, 2013)

creo que con la topologia de esa fuente debe de haber un problema de rendimiento. La topologia del esquema es flyback. Esta topologia es muy simple y basicamente el transformador almacena energia del primario en Ton y entrega la energia al secundario en Toff. La energia almacenada en un transformador flyback se situa en el gap de entrehierro del nucleo (el cual suaviza la histeresis de este). Si se usa un trafo sin entrehierro y solo circula corriente por un bobinado cada tiempo, aparecera una FCEM (por la inductancia del bobinado) que limitara el paso de corriente por el, o en el caso de pocas vueltas el nucleo se saturara muy rapido y se calentara haciendo que el rendimiento de la fuente sea pobre. 

Yo cuando tenga un rato probare a probar a hacer una fuente en semipuente capacitivo. Ademas si quiero usarla con los 13003 a 220 no queda otra...


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola palurdo, yo me fijé del espacio del núcleo en el poste central (creo que a eso es lo que le llaman gap) lo había notado en otras fuentes y de hecho alguna vez me recomendaron no utilizar núcleos toroidales (sin espaciado) en fuentes conmutadas porque se saturan rápidamente... Los núcleos de las ahorradoras traen dicho espaciado, algunas un poco más grande dependiendo del tamaño de la bobina y la potencia de los tubos.

Bueno la idea era utilizar componentes de la ahorradora, como el 13003 o 13007 (mejor) los diodos, fusible, al menos el condensador electrolítico principal, el núcleo de la bobina(para el trafo) y por supuesto la base con rosca. De hecho fui muy optimista en un principio, pues empecé a realizar un diseño PCB octogonal que entrara dentro del "cascarón" de la ahorradora, y dejar por fuera solo el disipador con el LED.  No sé hasta cuento sea posible esto ya que he experimentado cambios en el circuito.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 14, 2013)

Adjuntaré el diagrama de dos versiones, isolated (aislado) y non isolated (no aislado); *pero ninguna de las versiones deben conectarse sin carga, es decir, no conectar sin el LED de 10W a la salida*, de lo contrario se estropearan los componentes (me sucedió 2 veces )

NO AISLADO: Es la versión mas sencilla, no requiere optoacoplador ni devanado adicional. Pero esta versión no aísla la tierra de "alta tensión" de la tierra de salida.





AISLADO: Contiene optoacoplador y necesita de un devanado adicional para su funcionamiento, pero la salida está totalmente aislada de la entrada de la red eléctrica.





En ambos casos la corriente es regulable mediante el valor de las resistencias que aparecen en los diagramas (3 ohm y 1.2 ohm) mediante una relación aproximada así:

Iout(A)=(0.7)/(RX)  Donde RX es el valor de las resistencias (3 ohm y 1.2 ohm) en *paralelo*.
(no trabajar a menos de 0.6A)



Aunque siguen las pruebas dejo como muestra del adelanto un vídeo donde dejo funcionando el LED de 10W junto a uno de 20W con driver chino. Luego de 10 min el transformador chino aparentemente estaba mas caliente. (creo que es hora de hacerme al termométro)







Queda pendiente la fabricación de los transformadores y el calibre utilizado.
Saludos!

PD: solicito a los moderadores adjuntar el siguiente mensaje en el primer post:

*ADVERTENCIA: éste proyecto funciona directamente conectado a la red eléctrica, por favor tomar las precauciones del caso.*


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola blanko001, este es mi primer post en este foro y como este es un tema que me interesa ya que estoy en el mismo proyecto me gustaría que intercambiemos ideas. No tengo mucho tiempo para experimentar, pero entre ambos podemos llegar a conseguir un buen resultado.

Mis opiniones:

1) El primer circuito es el que más me gusta, la resistencia de 10R, la de 100R y el transistor C945 forman la protección de corriente del primario, y al regular la corriente máxima del primario por supuesto también está regulada la del secundario, por lo que yo intentaría reduciendo la 10R a un valor por ejemplo de 3R3 y ver que pasa.
El zener cumple la función de controlar la tensión máxima del secundario cuando está en "vacío" o sea sin el LED conectado. Por supuesto el secundario nunca debe estar en vacío, siempre es conveniente colocar una resistencia que consuma 1/3 o 1/2 watts y veo que este circuito no la tiene
Otro errores que veo son la resistencia de 10M que creo debería ser de 1M, el diodo 1N4007 del colector del D13007 que debe ser un diodo rápido tal como un FR107 o UF4007

2) Al segundo circuito le quitaste la resistencia de 10R, por lo que le elevaste demasiado la corriente de protección (10 A de pico)

3) En el tercer circuito eliminaste las protecciones por corriente del primario y por tensión del secundario, y la salida no está aislada

4) Y el cuarto circuito igual que el anterior pero con salida aislada

5) Por lo anterior dicho yo volvería al circuito chino, por supuesto luego de reformar varias cosas tales como las mencionadas anteriormente y bobinar un buen trafo...

6) Con respecto al trafo:
La relación que comentas (V1/V2)=(N1/N2)=(I2/I1)  es valida también para los trafos swiching, de hecho casi se usan los mismos cálculos que en los transformadores "comunes" solo que cambian las constantes.

Es muy importante saber la sección del núcleo, ya que en base a esto es la potencia máxima que puede transformar, por lo tanto para los 10 watts que necesitas tienes una sección mínima que cumplir. De lo contrario saturará, se calentará demasiado, se quemará o el circuito no funcionará. Para ver la sección del núcleo multiplica lado x lado del poste central y tendrás la sección en mm2

El material de la ferrita es importante porque permiten una frecuencia máxima de funcionamiento, más allá de esa frecuencia pierden eficiencia y permeabilidad magnética produciendo calentamientos

El gap (entre hierro o espacio del poste central) también es importante, sin este gap es mucho más fácil saturar un núcleo y en este punto el trafo deja de comportarse como una bobina y pasa a portarse como una resistencia, lo cual es muy malo porque es una resistencia de muy bajo valor. Enfrenta los dos núcleos de ferritas y mide el espacio que queda en el poste central.

Ten en cuenta que a mayor gap, a menor sección y a menor frecuencia las espiras de los bobinados aumentará.
Si comentas las medidas anteriores podemos llegar a calcular o estimar un numero de vueltas para el primario, y ya con eso consigues las de los otros bobinados.

Para esta potencia el alambre a usar es el 30AWG = 0.25mm en todas las bobinas. Con un solo alambre para el primario y el secundario de retroalimentación y con 7 alambres en paralelo para el secundario útil. Poner más alambres en paralelo no tiene sentido y con menos alambres se produce mucho calentamiento por perdidas resistivas. Tampoco vale usar un alambre más grueso por el efecto "piel" que existe en los transformadores swiching (en realidad en los alambre trabajando en alta frecuencia). Esto está todo regido por la intensidad que circula en cada bobinado, por lo que sea cual sea la cantidad de espiras de cada bobinado esto no variara para esta potencia de 10 watts en la salida.
Un trafo swiching tampoco se bobina como un trafo común, esto es para optimizar el acoplamiento magnético y minimizar las perdidas por capacitancias parásitas, que hacen que el trafo caliente más, para bobinar este trafo se hace de la siguiente manera:

A)1/2 bobinado primario o sea la mitad de las espiras totales del primario
B) todo el bobinado secundario útil
C)1/2 bobinado primario (las espiras que faltaban)
D) el bobinado de retroalimentación centrado en el ancho del carrete

El "sandwich" quedaría así:

Aislamiento
Bobinado de retroalimentación centrado
Aislamiento
1/2 bobinado primario
Aislamiento
Bobinado útil
Aislamiento
1/2 bobinado primario
carretel

Por supuesto el aislamiento es muy importante para separar bien el circuito de alta tensión del circuito de baja tensión.

Por lo tanto, yo volvería al circuito original con las reformas pertinentes y construyendo el trafo como te lo indico arriba, si me das los datos podemos estimar las vueltas del primario (calcular no, porque no sabemos la frecuencia de funcionamiento)

Espero haberte ayudado y espero tus comentarios, y por supuesto el resultado de las experiencias. Si tienes más dudas y puedo ayudarte, con gusto lo haré, solo tienes que preguntar.

Ya "hable" suficiente por ahora, tampoco la idea es andar cansando a la gente, solo decirte que me interesa mucho este proyecto y estaré atento a los resultados.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola CARLOS, muy buena tu participación! era la ayuda que necesitaba.
 A ver te digo, los trafos ultimamente los ha venido bobinando así como lo planteaste:


> A)1/2 bobinado primario o sea la mitad de las espiras totales del primario
> B) todo el bobinado secundario útil
> C)1/2 bobinado primario (las espiras que faltaban)
> D) el bobinado de retroalimentación centrado en el ancho del carrete



Empecemos por las medidas del trafo para bobinarlo correctamente y empezar a realizar las modificaciones que me indica. Estaba justamente intentando encontrar alguna relación que me permitiese calcular las espiras y los calibres... en trafos de 60Hz lo se hacer partiendo del área del núcleo; estoy utilizando por ahora 2 medidas de trafos que retiré de"ahorradoras" ambas tienen GAP.

Las medidas de los núcleos hasta ahora ensayados son: 
(4mm * 4.5mm) y GAP de 0.38mm aprox
(4.8mm * 4.8mm) y GAP de 1.6mm aprox

En mi hogar el suministro eléctrico es de entre 120V y 127V AC, el LED debe ser alimentado con 0.9A (0.85A es muy buen valor) y supongo que el voltaje puede superar los 12V si se mantienen los 0.9A.

Cualquier otro dato que sea necesario... me indicas.

Espero atento a tu colaboración.

Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola blanko001. Me parece que deberías trabajar con el trafo de 4.8 x 4.8 mm. Justamente yo estoy con un trafo muy parecido (el gap del mio tiene solo 1.2mm) y el otro creo que es muy pequeño en sección para esta potencia (aunque el de 4.8 x 4.8 creo que ya está muy limitado)

Pues bueno, mi trafo que es uno original de PC y que trabaja con 220Vca en la entrada y (310 Vcc) en el primario lleva 168 espiras, pues tú deberías bobinarlo con la mitad o sea rondando las 84 espiras, y yo le colocaría unas espiras más al tuyo por tener una gap mayor (entre 90 y 100 vueltas)

Bueno, pues el que yo tengo tiene los siguientes datos para los bobinados:

Primario: 168 espiras, alambre simple de 0.25mm
Retro-alimentación: 16 espiras, alambre simple de 0.25mm
Util para salida de 5Vcc: 12 espiras, alambre doble de 0.25mm

Todo esto para un núcleo de 5 x 4.5mm (sección de 22.5mm2), con un gap de 1.2mm y trabajando en una frecuencia que va desde los 200 KHz a los 400 Khz.

Entonces, como mi trafo trabaja con 220Vca y el tuyo solo con 120Vca y el tuyo posee un gap mayor, yo usaría los siguientes datos para el bobinado (todo esto aproximado porque no sabemos a la frecuencia que trabaja tu trafo)

220/120=1.83  Relación entre primarios
168/1.83=92    Espiras
92+5%=97      Espiras + el 5% por tú gap mayor

168/97=1.73    Relación entre ambos trafos

Ahora los datos de tú trafo:

Primario: 97 espiras, alambre simple
Retro-alimentación: 16 espiras, alambre simple
Util para 10Vcc: 23 espiras, 7 alambres en paralelo

Las medidas y cantidad de los alambres es la que ya te e indicado anteriormente.

Por ahora esto, veremos que pasa con los resultados. Si se me ocurre alguna otra cosa te lo comunico.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta. 



> Todo esto para un núcleo de 5 x 4.5mm (sección de 22.5mm2), con un gap de 1.2mm y trabajando en una frecuencia que va desde los 200 KHz a los 400 Khz



No sé muy bien a que frecuencia funciona el diseño, pero es controlada por la resistencia y el condensador a la base del MJE13007. Para 470 ohm y 2.2nF la constante de tiempo es T=RC= 0.000001034 seg, es decir que el condensador demora en cargar o descargar completamente 5*T≈0.00000517 seg 

No se si sea correcto afirmar que: f= 1/T, de ser así, entonces: f≈193KHz

Cambiando el valor de R por ejemplo a 270 ohm se tendría una frecuencia de unos 336KHz

Pero como ya dije, no se si 5*T me represente tiempo periodo.


Bobinaré entonces con AWG 30 con el número de espiras que me indica a ver que tal. ¿es de suponer que el transistor se calentará mas por reducir la resistencia del primario?¿lo podría corregir buscando una frecuencia optima para el MJE13007 en la hoja de datos?

Saludos


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola blanko001.



blanko001 dijo:


> No sé muy bien a que frecuencia funciona el diseño, pero es controlada por la resistencia y el condensador a la base del MJE13007. Para 470 ohm y 2.2nF la constante de tiempo es T=RC= 0.000001034 seg, es decir que el condensador demora en cargar o descargar completamente 5*T≈0.00000517 seg



No creo que el cálculo de la frecuencia de oscilación sea tan sencillo, y menos en este tipo de fuente auto-oscilantes.

De hecho, la fuente mía y bobinada como te comenté varía de frecuencia según la carga que le coloques a la salida, en vacío unos 200 KHz y con carga se eleva a unos 400 KHz

En realidad la resistencia influye en la frecuencia, pero la principal función de esta es la de limitar la intensidad de base del transistor.

El condensador de 2.2nF junto con la bobina del primario son los que dictan dicha frecuencia



blanko001 dijo:


> Cambiando el valor de R por ejemplo a 270 ohm se tendría una frecuencia de unos 336KHz



No cambiaría mucho el valor de la R para no incrementar mucho la intensidad de base, pero la práctica te dirá el valor necesario. Variando el valor de esta resistencia, variarás los tiempos de los flancos de conmutación, por lo tanto el calentamiento de transistor, colocar el valor más bajo para conseguir el menor calentamiento posible y no reducirlo más para no incrementar mucho la intensidad de base del Tr. como verás es una solución de compromiso.



blanko001 dijo:


> Bobinaré entonces con AWG 30 con el número de espiras que me indica a ver que tal. ¿es de suponer que el transistor se calentará mas por reducir la resistencia del primario?¿lo podría corregir buscando una frecuencia optima para el MJE13007 en la hoja de datos?



Con menos espiras seguro que reducimos la "impedancia" del primario, pero como se reduce la impedancia y esta bobina forma parte principal de un circuito auto-oscilante, es comprensible que la frecuencia aumente, por lo tanto con este aumento se compensa la caída de la impedancia (como sabes, a mayor frecuencia la impedancia se incrementa). Por lo menos así lo veo yo, lo cual no quiere decir que sea cierto...

Por otra parte, el calentamiento del transistor es muy poco por culpa de la corriente que circula por el, el mayor calentamiento lo consigues en los flancos de conmutación, o sea mientras conecta y desconecta el bobinado del negativo. Cuanto más lento sea esta conmutación, o sea cuanto más tarde en llegar de la tensión máxima a la mínima y viceversa, más sera lo que caliente.

Por ejemplo:
Partiendo que tu circuito se alimenta de 120 Vca y esto rectificado y filtrado serían unos 170 Vcc y para extraer 10W de 170 Vcc se necesitan 59mA y la caída de tensión del transistor en conducción es de 0.7 V. Nos da que en plena conducción del transistor se calentaría con unos 0.7*0.059=0.0413 watts lo cual verás que es insignificante.

Resumiendo, mientras que los tiempos de conmutación sean iguales o menores al circuito original, el transistor no debería calentar más o por lo menos no mucho más... por supuesto esto en teoría, en la practica se verá.

No creo que en los datasheet te indiquen la frecuencia óptima para esta aplicación, mientras estés lejos (para abajo) de la frecuencia de transición del MJE13007 no creo que tengas problemas. Lo óptimo es encontrar la menor velocidad de conmutación (que no es lo mismo que frecuencia de conmutación), pero para esto ya necesitas un osciloscópio. Igual yo pienso armar tu circuito y probar con el trafo que te comenté, y luego veré que pasa con esos tiempo y la frecuencia en el osciloscópio.

Y tengo una duda: ¿El circuito original chino, usaba un transistor NPN común como el MJE13007 o un transistor del tipo mosfet?

Gracias por responder, seguimos en contacto.

Saludos.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hola CARLOS, veo que tus conceptos son muy claros y de opiniones sumamente respetables.
Comparto también que a mayor frecuencia la impedancia aumentaría, por ende se puede utilizar menor número de espiras en el primario.

También sospechaba que el transistor no se calentaba en sí por la corriente que circula por el, menos el MJE13007 que soporta 8A (como dato curioso realicé pruebas con el MJE13009 que soporta mayor amperaje y parecía que calentaba mas rápidamente que el MJE13007 para un mismo circuito, eso me llevó a pensar lo de la frecuencia)

El circuito original chino utiliza un NPN MJE13003 ya que reencontré el diagrama lo comparto:


Yo creo que no hay problemas en reemplazarlo por un mosfet canal N, pero mi idea en un principio fué reutilizar el trafo, diodos, y transistores de una lampara de bajo consumo... bueno el proyecto se desvió un poco, pero es necesario, porque el objetivo sin dudas en lograr una fuente conmutada sencilla sin integrados "extraños" o dificiles de adquirir, para que toda la cantidad de personas que necesiten darle vida a sus LED de 10W lo logren de una manera muy útil y eficiente (he visto en el foro muchos temas de como iluminar el famoso LED de 10W, eso me hizo pensar en éste proyecto)

Tengo disponibles otros tamaños de trafos, incluso hay ahorradoras con trafos mas grandes. Todo es cuestión de algo de tiempo y rebobinar. Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 16, 2013)

blanko001, bueno, por lo menos vamos poniéndonos de acuerdo en algunas cosas  



blanko001 dijo:


> También sospechaba que el transistor no se calentaba en sí por la corriente que circula por el, menos el MJE13007 que soporta 8A (como dato curioso realicé pruebas con el MJE13009 que soporta mayor amperaje y parecía que calentaba mas rápidamente que el MJE13007 para un mismo circuito, eso me llevó a pensar lo de la frecuencia)



No es muy curioso que caliente más el 13009 que el 13007, en todos los transistores del tipo bipolar hay algo que en los data sheet se denomina como hfe, este es el valor de ganancia que posee cada transistor, o sea para cierta intensidad de base, cuantas veces mayor es la intensidad del colector que puede conducir, por ejemplo:

Para un transistor con una ganancia de 20 hfe que en su base circulan 10mA, por su colector solo circularán 10mA * 20hfe = 200mA
¿Que significa esto? pues que a este transistor mientras la intensidad del colector no supere los 200mA, la caída de tensión en conducción del mismo será de 0.7V (esto es lo llamado conducción en saturación), ahora si quisiéramos superar los 200mA (reduciendo el valor de la resistencia de la carga) esta caída de tensión empezara a incrementarse de manera tal que la intensidad del colector siempre permanezca en 200mA (esto es la conducción en la zona lineal) y de esta forma está operando en la zona lineal, que para una fuente swiching es muy malo y por supuesto se incrementará la potencia disipada por este transistor.

¿A que voy con todo esto? Pues al cambiar el transistor por uno de mayor amperaje, has reducido la ganancia del mismo (por regla general, a mayor amperaje que soporte un transistor, menor es su ganancia), al tener menos ganancia y no modificar la intensidad de base (tal como en tu caso) la intensidad de colector soportada en saturación es menor y los tiempos de conmutación de los que hablábamos antes se hacen más lentos, con el consecuente incremento de su temperatura.

Aparte de lo anterior, todos los transistores (los mosfet más todavía) tienen algo llamado capacidad parásita, es como si tuvieran un condensador conectado entre cada uno de sus pines, esto es por la propia forma de construcción.
Al trabajar en conmutación, esa capacidad hay que "llenarla" y "vaciarla" en cada cambio, por lo que esto lleva un tiempo, tiempo que pierde el transistor incrementando el tiempo de los flancos de conmutación consiguiendo un mayor calentamiento.
Nuevamente, por regla general, a mayor transistor mayores capacidades parásitas.

En definitiva, cambiar por un transistor de mayor amperaje (sin cambiar la intensidad de base) incrementa las capacidades parásitas y decrementa la ganancia consiguiendo un mayor calentamiento

Esto en este proyecto no es muy útil, pero es muy bueno saberlo para un futuro



blanko001 dijo:


> El circuito original chino utiliza un NPN MJE13003 ya que reencontré el diagrama lo comparto:



Muy bueno y muchas gracias, verás que nos será de mucha ayuda. Si llegaras a tener una foto del circuito ensamblado, podríamos llegar a sacar unas medidas aproximadas del trafo que usan estos chinos...



blanko001 dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay problemas en reemplazarlo por un mosfet canal N, pero mi idea en un principio fué reutilizar el trafo, diodos, y transistores de una lampara de bajo consumo... bueno el proyecto se desvió un poco, pero es necesario, porque el objetivo sin dudas en lograr una fuente conmutada sencilla sin integrados "extraños" o dificiles de adquirir, para que toda la cantidad de personas que necesiten darle vida a sus LED de 10W lo logren de una manera muy útil y eficiente (he visto en el foro muchos temas de como iluminar el famoso LED de 10W, eso me hizo pensar en éste proyecto)



Tanto el proyecto como tu idea de "reciclar" me parecen muy buenas, igual fíjate que no se a desviado mucho de esta idea, ya que conseguir unas pocas resistencia de un valor muy económico no le hacen mal a nadie.
Lo principal del circuito se consigue en las lámparas, trafo, transistores, casi todos los diodos, muchos de los condensadores. Siempre que usemos el circuito de los chinos...

El circuito que yo estoy experimentando es con un mosfet, varía ligeramente en el diseño, pero usar un mosfet no es de mi agrado y por eso quiero cambiar a un BJT ya que los mosfet no son muy buenos para frecuencias superiores a los 100KHz por el tema de las capacidades parásitas que en estos transistores es muy alta, consiguiendo perdidas importantes.
De hecho en mis pruebas el mosfet y su buen disipador (con respecto a la potencia a tranformar) se calentaba tanto como para quemarte los dedos 




blanko001 dijo:


> Tengo disponibles otros tamaños de trafos, incluso hay ahorradoras con trafos mas grandes. Todo es cuestión de algo de tiempo y rebobinar. Saludos!



Sí conosco ahoradoras con trafos de muy buen tamaño, pero el trafo de 4.8 x 4.8 debería ser suficiente. Mi hermano con un trafo aun menor consiguió transformar una potencia de 15W.

Bueno, ahora me voy a poner a bobinar el trafo con los datos que te e pasado, pero en mi caso para 220Vca, veremos que pasa.

Una novedad, a llegado a mis manos un tranformador electrónico de los usados en lámparas halógenas, tiene una potencia de salida de hasta 60W en 11.5V, posee muy pocos componentes y un transformador toroidal, lo malo es que no tiene en la salida ningún tipo de regulación (por lo que veo hasta ahora) y la salida es de corriente alterna, el secundario no tiene ningún tipo de componente, se conecta directamente a la lámpara.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 17, 2013)

No encontré el alambre AWG 30, pero no pude esperar bobinar de nuevo, entonces utilicé los materiales que tenía disponibles. 

Primeramente aclaro que utilicé el circuito llamado NON ISOLATED porque quería hacer un montaje rápido para ensayar el transformador, además me parece un buen circuito en comparación al chino porque el transistor C945 recibe la "lectura" de la corriente que atraviesa directamente por el LED, además de ser el diseño mas simple...

En fin, utilicé el núcleo de 4.8mm * 4.8mm, realicé 98 espiras en el primario (me sugería 97 pero es número impar y debía detenerme en la mitad), el calibre quizás sea AWG29 o AWG28. 
Para el secundario utilicé un calibre AWG21 y 28 espiras... (me cuesta mucho trabajo medir los calibres).

Entonces con todo montado (LED y Amperímetro) encendí el circuito pero escuché un zumbido en el transformador, lo que me indicó una frecuencia relativamente baja. Entonces reemplacé el transistor de 2.2nF (222) por uno de 1nF (102); nuevamente encendí y ya no se escuchaba zumbar. Noté que el desempeño del transistor era el mismo a pruebas anteriores; probé el consejo de disminuir la resistencia de 470 ohm, lo hice a 330 ohm y el calor se redujo considerablemente. Desde este nuevo bobinado necesité cambiar la relación para calcular las resistencias en paralelo del cátodo del LED, quedando así:

ILED=(0.65/R) donde R es el valor que toman las dos resistencias en paralelo. Entonces con una resistencia de 3 ohm y una de 1 ohm en paralelo se obtiene una resistencia equivalente (R) de 0.75 Ohm, por consiguiente: ILED=(0.65/0.75)=0.866... Valor que al paso de los minutos de inicio de la prueba no varía! (al momento lleva 1H encendido) El calor el transistor es moderado (aclaro que utiliza el mismo disipador de todas las pruebas anteriores), el calor del trafo es el esperado jajaja.
Supongo que el calor en el núcleo es superior al de las mismas bobinas... eso creo.

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda! poco a poco el proyecto toma forma.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola blanko001 y felicidades por los avance que vas consiguiendo.



blanko001 dijo:


> No encontré el alambre AWG 30, pero no pude esperar bobinar de nuevo, entonces utilicé los materiales que tenía disponibles.


.

El diámetro del alambre no es estricto mientras sea mayor y respetes las cantidades de alambres en paralelo (en este caso no sirve ponerle alambre más grueso y sacarle cantidad de alambre en paralelo), no se usa un alambre de mayor diámetro porque el efecto piel a altas frecuencias hace que la electricidad solo circule por la capa externa del alambre, mientras la parte interna actúa como si no estuviera, por lo tanto todo el diámetro que pongas de más, más alla de engrosar el bobinado no afecta al desempeño del trafo.



blanko001 dijo:


> Primeramente aclaro que utilicé el circuito llamado NON ISOLATED porque quería hacer un montaje rápido para ensayar el transformador, además me parece un buen circuito en comparación al chino porque el transistor C945 recibe la "lectura" de la corriente que atraviesa directamente por el LED, además de ser el diseño mas simple...


.

Para una prueba rápida me parece perfecto que utilices el circuito que te quede más cómodo.
A mi personalmente me gusta más el chino, lo de la medición directa sobre el LED me parece irrelevante ya que la medición que realiza el chino también es muy exacta, más allá de eso, si lo deseas después le podemos implementar una medición del corriente directa sobre el led, pero aislada.
Ni hablar que si el secundario está aislado del primario el circuito se torna mucho más seguro



blanko001 dijo:


> En fin, utilicé el núcleo de 4.8mm * 4.8mm, realicé 98 espiras en el primario (me sugería 97 pero es número impar y debía detenerme en la mitad), el calibre quizás sea AWG29 o AWG28.
> Para el secundario utilicé un calibre AWG21 y 28 espiras... (me cuesta mucho trabajo medir los calibres).


.

Vuelta más o vuelta menos para el primario no es mucho problema (para el secundario si es importante) y si lo quieres hacer exacto también puedes hacer las dos bobinas del primario distintas, por ejemplo una con 48 vueltas y la otra con 49, esto no influye en nada con las características del trafo, agregar o quitar espiras si influye.

Como te comente antes, mientras la cantidad de vueltas se respete y todo entre en el carrete, el usar un alambre mayor no importa, solo hace que la cosa quede más gorda 



blanko001 dijo:


> Entonces con todo montado (LED y Amperímetro) encendí el circuito pero escuché un zumbido en el transformador, lo que me indicó una frecuencia relativamente baja. Entonces reemplacé el transistor de 2.2nF (222) por uno de 1nF (102); nuevamente encendí y ya no se escuchaba zumbar. Noté que el desempeño del transistor era el mismo a pruebas anteriores; probé el consejo de disminuir la resistencia de 470 ohm, lo hice a 330 ohm y el calor se redujo considerablemente. Desde este nuevo bobinado necesité cambiar la relación para calcular las resistencias en paralelo del cátodo del LED, quedando así:


.

Que escuches un zumbido en el trafo no significa que la frecuencia real de funcionamiento sea menor a los 20KHz, sencillamente puede ser que el trafo este en resonancia con la frecuencia, pero esta frecuencia (la de funcionamiento real) puede ser muchas veces mayor.

Me olvide de comentarte, pero cuando bobinas un trafo, las espiras las debes colocar lo más apretado posible para que no vibren y se terminen cortocircuitando. Igual, al trafo final siempre es muy bueno barnizarlo para que su vida útil sea muy superior.

No reduzcas demasiado la resistencia de 470 porque es perjudicial (baja el rendimiento general y puedes quemar Tr y demas cosas)



blanko001 dijo:


> El calor el transistor es moderado (aclaro que utiliza el mismo disipador de todas las pruebas anteriores), el calor del trafo es el esperado jajaja.
> Supongo que el calor en el núcleo es superior al de las mismas bobinas... eso creo.



¿Que tanto calienta el Tr? ¿Quema al tocarlo con el dedo por un rato? Me gustaría una foto del disipador con el Tr montado o las medidas del mismo, esto para estimar como estamos con el calenton y ver como vamos.

El trafo, mientras no te queme los dedos no hay problema está todo bien (calcula que muchos de estos trafos trabajan normalmente con 70 u 80 grados de temperatura y esta temperatura ya quema. Lo malo de esto es que todo lo que caliente hace perder rendimiento al circuito
Las bobinas no creo que calienten vasta con que toques solo las bobinas para notarlo (deben esta a lo sumo calentitas al dedo, igual los alambres soportan 180 grados sin problemas), ahora el núcleo es otro tema, este puede calentar por estar "pasado de potencia" lo cual no creo, mala calidad del ferrite y lo más probable es que caliente por frecuencia muy alta o muy baja, si es por la frecuencia debes ir probando mientras controlas que no pierda potencia de salida. Cuanto más baja frecuencia, menos potencia soportará en trafo y si es muy alta empieza a perder potencia por las perdidas producidas en el núcleo. O sea, siempre con el mismo led a la salida, variando la frecuencia veras que a una determinada el trafo entrega la mayor potencia con el menor calentamiento. Igual yo calculo que ese circuito está trabajando entre los 200 y 400 KHz.

Bueno, viendo que el tema va lindo, ya me entusiasmé....

Ahora me gustaría que me digas cuales son los puntos flojos a mejorar, y tú opinión y experiencia con estos puntos. Para ver que podemos hacer y que nos quede algo como lo que tienes planeado para este proyecto.

En mi caso yo ya tengo el trafo terminado, ahora me falta armar el circuito y realizar algunas pruebas, pero mi falta de tiempo es total...

Nuevamente felicitaciones por los avances obtenidos. Ten en cuenta que estas fuentes del tipo flyback y auto-oscilantes son unas de las más difíciles de diseñar (por lo menos desde mi punto de vista)

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola CARLOS sin duda me das nuevas pistas e ideas para ir mejorando el proyecto.
Bueno, compré alambre AWG30 y cuando llegué a la casa me dí cuenta que era el mismo que yo pensaba que era 28 o 29!!!. 

Bueno, estas son las imágenes del transistor con el disipador, en la primera junto a los intentos de trafos, en la segunda se ven mejor las medidas pero no se aprecia que es un transistor 13007. Las medidas del disipador son: 3 cm de ancho, 4 cm de alto y 1.5 cm de profundidad de las "aletas" y trae 6 aletas.






En fin... desarmé una fuente de PC que está averiada y encuentro 3 trafos, los dos más pequeños son similares a los reciclados de las "ahorradoras" son del tipo EE-16 y EE-19A, veo que el primario es algo mas fino que el alambre sugerido AWG30.
Intenté bobinar con las magnitudes que me indicaste, pero solo pude utilizar 5 alambres en paralelo para el secundario... e hizo falta la retro-alimentación.

Bueno...me resta intentar con un alambre mas fino que he utilizado (debe ser un 35), el primario lo realizo con 2 alambres en paralelo a ver como va... es cierto que he tenido cierto éxito en otros bobinados anteriores, pero la idea es ir lenta y empíricamente logrando unas relaciones para garantizar el desempeño mejor posible del proyecto.

Por otro lado es posible optimizar el circuito chino y el no aislado, tener a la mano una segunda opinión... dependiendo del uso que le daremos. Lo siento, pero no comprendo como el circuito chino logra controlar la corriente del LED,  soy un vil principiante en fuentes conmutadas 

Saludos y en cuanto pueda... a bobinar de nuevo.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola blanko001



blanko001 dijo:


> Hola CARLOS sin duda me das nuevas pistas e ideas para ir mejorando el proyecto.
> Bueno, compré alambre AWG30 y cuando llegué a la casa me dí cuenta que era el mismo que yo pensaba que era 28 o 29!!!.



Me alegra que las ideas aportadas sean de utilidad, es bueno saberlo. Sin dudas a más de una lo a pasado de ir a comprar algo y cuando llegas a casa ves que ya lo tenías  



blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno, estas son las imágenes del transistor con el disipador, en la primera junto a los intentos de trafos, en la segunda se ven mejor las medidas pero no se aprecia que es un transistor 13007. Las medidas del disipador son: 3 cm de ancho, 4 cm de alto y 1.5 cm de profundidad de las "aletas" y trae 6 aletas.



Me interesaba saber el tamaño y tipo de disipador, no importaba que se viera la denominación del Tr, esto para estimar cuanto esta calentado el transistor...



blanko001 dijo:


> En fin... desarmé una fuente de PC que está averiada y encuentro 3 trafos, los dos más pequeños son similares a los reciclados de las "ahorradoras" son del tipo EE-16 y EE-19A, veo que el primario es algo mas fino que el alambre sugerido AWG30.
> Intenté bobinar con las magnitudes que me indicaste, pero solo pude utilizar 5 alambres en paralelo para el secundario... e hizo falta la retro-alimentación.



Si, el trafo de PC que estoy usando es el EE-19A, depende el fabricante del trafo el alambre puede ser más o menos grueso, igual con AWG30 para el primario está re-sobrado o sea que podemos disminuir mucho el tamaño del alambre sin ningún tipo de problemas, solo que alambre más fino es más difícil de bobinar
Al bobinar el mio tuve el mismo problema, nunca entraron los 7 en paralelo que pretendía, solo pude colocar 5 en paralelos... 



blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno...me resta intentar con un alambre mas fino que he utilizado (debe ser un 35), el primario lo realizo con 2 alambres en paralelo a ver como va... es cierto que he tenido cierto éxito en otros bobinados anteriores, pero la idea es ir lenta y empíricamente logrando unas relaciones para garantizar el desempeño mejor posible del proyecto.



Puedes bobinar el primario con alambre bastante más fino, de hecho ese 35 es el que se recomienda por medio de los cálculos (los cálculos tiran una medida de 0.137mm de diámetro = 35AWG), no es necesario que lo realices con 2 en paralelo.
Me parece perfecto, la velocidad del proyecto la defines tú....



blanko001 dijo:


> Por otro lado es posible optimizar el circuito chino y el no aislado, tener a la mano una segunda opinión... dependiendo del uso que le daremos. Lo siento, pero no comprendo como el circuito chino logra controlar la corriente del LED,  soy un vil principiante en fuentes conmutadas



Te explico, es muy sencillo.... Se sabe que la intensidad del primario es una relación directa de la intensidad del secundario por medio de las equivalencias que ya posteaste: (V1/V2)=(N1/N2)=(I2/I1). Entonces verás que la intensidad del primario pasa toda por la resistencia del emisor del 13003 y como esa resistencia está conectada a la base del C945 por medio del 1N4148, entonces cuando la tensión en la 10R llega a aproximadamente 0.65+0.7=1.35Vcc el C945 entre en conducción y reduce la intensidad de la base del 13003 reduciendo la intensidad del colector/emisor y por consiguiente la del primario y del secundario.
De esta manera variando la 10R tienes un control directo de la intensidad máxima en el secundario del trafo aparte de un control también directo de la intensidad del primario, consiguiendo un control de corriente para el secundario y una protección de corriente máxima para el primario. Matas 2 pajaros de un solo tiro y con muy pocos componentes y de manera aisdlada.... ¿Que más podes pedir? 

Veremos que pasa....

Saludos.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hola, hoy no pude realizar nuevos bobinados, pero intentaré conectar el EE-19A de la fuente de PC directamente y probaré a ver que sucede 

Encontré información valiosa, intentaré leer y entender el documento, lo comparto porque me parece que contiene sustancialmente lo que se necesita para arrancar con éstos proyectos.

Saludos.

He leído la información, incluso he realizado un excel pero me queda la duda de donde se utiliza el voltaje máximo ya sea AC o DC. Ojalá me saquen de la duda porque en el ejemplo del PDF no se utiliza el Vmax.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

CarlosPosada dijo:


> Te explico, es muy sencillo.... Se sabe que la intensidad del primario es una relación directa de la intensidad del secundario por medio de las equivalencias que ya posteaste: (V1/V2)=(N1/N2)=(I2/I1). Entonces verás que la intensidad del primario pasa toda por la resistencia del emisor del 13003 y como esa resistencia está conectada a la base del C945 por medio del 1N4148, entonces cuando la tensión en la 10R llega a aproximadamente 0.65+0.7=1.35Vcc el C945 entre en conducción y reduce la intensidad de la base del 13003 reduciendo la intensidad del colector/emisor y por consiguiente la del primario y del secundario.
> De esta manera variando la 10R tienes un control directo de la intensidad máxima en el secundario del trafo aparte de un control también directo de la intensidad del primario, consiguiendo un control de corriente para el secundario y una protección de corriente máxima para el primario. Matas 2 pajaros de un solo tiro y con muy pocos componentes y de manera aisdlada.... ¿Que más podes pedir?



En el documento anterior se especifica que el voltaje del BIAS suele estar entre 16 y 20V, yo elegí 16V, no se si sea mucho. CARLOS esa explecación fué muy clara, creo que retomaré el circuito chino, no es valido solo tener una opción, pero como dije antes bobiné el adicional a 16V (espero no sea un problema), supongo que también se debe cambiar el valor del Zéner, pero no sé a que valor.

Bueno, le cuento que utilicé el trafo más pequeño de las ahorradoras, resultó que son núcleos EE-16A, me basé en el documento PDF y por ahora el "trafo da buena luz" (me refiero al LED  ). Siempre pruebo el trafo de la manera mas agresiva diría yo, que es directamente con el circuito que llamamos no aislado. Necesitaría conocer el nuevo valor del Zéner para probar el circuito chino. 

También me basé en el documento para realizar una hoja de excel que permita el cálculo rápido de los bobinados, solo me falta salir de la duda de porqué el autor del PDF no utilizó para nada el voltaje máximo de entrada... yo creo que debe haber un error pero no sé... solo que sería imprudente dejar ese valor volando. Bueno otro valor que no se que sentido tiene es el de la frecuencia de la red, 50 o 60Hz de que sirven si al pasar los diodos son DC.

Bueno... el excel me entregó los siguientes datos:
Número de espiras del primario: 146
Número de espiras del secundario: 17
Número de espiras de la retroalimentación: 30

Bueno... por lo menos driver latin-chino para LED de 10W... ¡YA HAY! 

Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 20, 2013)

Hola blanko001, vamos por partes dijo Jack... el destripador 



blanko001 dijo:


> En el documento anterior se especifica que el voltaje del BIAS suele estar entre 16 y 20V, yo elegí 16V, no se si sea mucho. CARLOS esa explecación fué muy clara, creo que retomaré el circuito chino, no es valido solo tener una opción, pero como dije antes bobiné el adicional a 16V (espero no sea un problema), supongo que también se debe cambiar el valor del Zéner, pero no sé a que valor.



La tensión del BIAS la "determina" primordialmente el Tr a usar, por ejemplo si en el circuito usarás un Tr del tipo mosfet, debés tener en cuenta que 16-20 V es muy elevado (hay mosfet que en su gate solo soportan una máximo de 15V), igual para un Tr común, a mi pareces esa tensión es muy elevada, yo creo que con un valor entre 6-10 V debería ser más que suficiente.



blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno, le cuento que utilicé el trafo más pequeño de las ahorradoras, resultó que son núcleos EE-16A, me basé en el documento PDF y por ahora el "trafo da buena luz" (me refiero al LED  ). Siempre pruebo el trafo de la manera mas agresiva diría yo, que es directamente con el circuito que llamamos no aislado. Necesitaría conocer el nuevo valor del Zéner para probar el circuito chino.



Primero, no necesitas tratarme de "usted", creo que soy mayor que vos pero hace la charla muy formal y pareces que hablaras con un viejo   
Lo de probar el circuito de la manera más agresiva es lo correcto, después de las pruebas sabes que lo usarás más "livianito" y por consiguiente todo el conjunto se desenvolverá de manera correcta



blanko001 dijo:


> También me basé en el documento para realizar una hoja de excel que permita el cálculo rápido de los bobinados, solo me falta salir de la duda de porqué el autor del PDF no utilizó para nada el voltaje máximo de entrada... yo creo que debe haber un error pero no sé... solo que sería imprudente dejar ese valor volando. Bueno otro valor que no se que sentido tiene es el de la frecuencia de la red, 50 o 60Hz de que sirven si al pasar los diodos son DC.



Por lo general en las formulas no es necesario el uso de la tensión máxima, lo único que define la tensión máxima de entrada es el circuito de filtrado y la tensión del Tr pricipal. En base a la máxima tensión de entrada son las características de tensión del Tr, los diodos de entrada, el diodo clamp, el condensador de filtrado de entrada y las resistencia de excitación del Tr

La frecuencia de la red es necesaria cuando el filtrado de entrada es más completo, "nuestro" filtrado es tan sencillo y tan poco estricto que no lo necesitamos, pero cuando empezar a usar filtrado con inductancias diferenciales y en modo común, la frecuencia de entrada es importante para calcular la frecuencia de corte de los filtros y así poder obtener en la salida del filtro un rizado máximo, que cuando calculas fuentes más complejas o para circuitos más exigentes esto es muy importante



blanko001 dijo:


> Bueno... el excel me entregó los siguientes datos:
> Número de espiras del primario: 146
> Número de espiras del secundario: 17
> Número de espiras de la retroalimentación: 30
> ...



Para el núcleo EE-16A 146 de primario me parece muy poco (por supuesto depende de la frecuencia a la que deseas usarlo) pero para las frecuencias a las que venimos trabajando es muy pocas espiras.
17 vueltas, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de espiras que te indica para el primario me parece correctas
30 para el BIAS y sabiendo que el secundario trabajará con aproximadamente 11Vcc (10+0.7) me parece demasiado, y por que?:

30/17=1.765
(10+0.7)*1.765=18.88Vcc

Tal como te indiqué anteriormente, me parece un valor de tensión muy alto para la base del Tr, y más sabiendo que los Tr del tipo BJT (el 13005) trabajan por corriente y no por tensión. Para que tengas una idea, verás que el chino usa la misma tensión del LED, entre 10-11 V, fíjate que usa el mismo numero de espiras para el secundario que para el BIAS y uno con mosfet (que trabajan por tensión) el BIAS "tira" unos 8V, por lo que 16-20V es muchísimo

Por supuesto esta es mi opinión, y si pruebas con esos valores igual me gustaría saber que a pasado... Cualquier duda me consultas.

Un saludo

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 20, 2013)

CarlosPosada dijo:


> Para el núcleo EE-16A 146 de primario me parece muy poco (por supuesto depende de la frecuencia a la que deseas usarlo) pero para las frecuencias a las que venimos trabajando es muy pocas espiras.



Yo pensaba que eran muchas espiras, debido a que 146 espiras me dio como resultado a 80KHz (cometí el error de dejar ese valor cuando estaba probando el excel la verdad quería calcular con 250Khz) A 250KHz me da un primario de 47 espiras y un secundario de tan solo 5.56 espiras (para una salida de 11.7V= 10.5V del LED + 1.2V de caida en el diodo que utilizo)

Si tan solo pudiésemos estimar la frecuencia, porque entre 200Khz y 400Khz nos da pocas espiras y me late que volaré los transistores. 

Por otro lado ya probé lo de controlar mediante la resistencia de 10 Ohm en el circuito chino, es posible, solo que falta encontrar la frecuencia indicada para el trafo, luego llega a los 0.65A y aunque disminuya el valor de la resistencia ya no sucede nada.... también debí utilizar zéner de 10V.

El circuito no aislado funciona bien con el trafo fabricado a 146 espiras... me deja pensativo entonces lo de la frecuencia 

Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 20, 2013)

Bueno blanko001, a no desesperar, mañana me pongo a fabricar el circuito chino y veremos que pasa, yá después tendremos una frecuencia a la cual hacer los cálculos y será más fácil para todo lo que querramos modificar.

Hasta mañana, ya te pasaré los datos que me tire el chino y vemos.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok y de nuevo gracias por el interés en este proyecto. Todo empezó por querer construir algo, y mira todo lo que he aprendido... 

Estaré al pendiente.

AQUÍ información no oficial del circuito chino


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola blanko001, te comento...

El circuito chino y con el trafo que yo bobiné (que no es el más adecuado para este circuito porque sería para el que usa mosfet y estoy usando un 13007) oscila alrededor de los 75KHz con carga, hasta el momento no le e podido sacar más de 200mA y esto con un buen calentamiento del Tr, ni el trafo ni ningún otro componente calienta como para notarlo o sea están todos fríos.

Se que el Tr calienta porque el rise-time y el fall-time (flancos de subida y de bajada) son demasiados largos 400 y 300 ns respectivamente, cuando deberían estar por debajo de 100ns, esto y teniendo en cuenta que los picos de corriente por el emisor del Tr son de 1.28A (para solo 200mA de salida) hacen que el Tr vuele por las nubes.

Para lo anterior me falta "jugar" un poco con la resistencia de emisor porque en este momento tiene un valor de 4R7 muy alto para esa corriente. Si luego de esto no logro conseguir más rendimiento y bajar la intensidad de emisor, solo me queda pensar que esta frecuencia de +/- 75KHz es demasiada baja para este trafo.

Mañana haré la prueba de usar el mismo trafo pero con el circuito con mosfet para ver que pasa, ya si no logro que este circuito rinda lo deseado, lo descartaré y me dedicaré solo al circuito con el 13007.

Veremos que pasa, ya te comentaré.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 21, 2013)

CarlosPosada dijo:


> El circuito chino y con el trafo que yo bobiné (que no es el más adecuado para este circuito porque sería para el que usa mosfet y estoy usando un 13007) oscila alrededor de los 75KHz con carga, hasta el momento no le e podido sacar más de 200mA y esto con un buen calentamiento del Tr, ni el trafo ni ningún otro componente calienta como para notarlo o sea están todos fríos.



75Khz... el transformador que yo bobiné se supone que es para 80KHz, pero supongo que éstos circuitos se ajustan automáticamente y empiezan a oscilar de acuerdo a todos los parámetros... es decir, las corrientes, las inductancias de los bobinados, el condensador de la base del 13007...etc.  Yo he tenido el palpito de que no oscilan a mas de 100Khz. solo es un palpito, en electrónica no es nada... jajajajaja

Pero de tanto buscar las famosas "self-oscillating flyback" encontré un esquema muy similar a la que yo he llamado AISLADA que utiliza el optoacoplador. y... su frecuencia máxima es de 200KHz (destrozando de esa manera mi pálpito):






Cito textualmente la información del autor:_*"A single transistor self-excited blocking oscillator, this flyback supply is capable of a reasonable 30W output in a surprisingly small size, at a maximum frequency of 200kHz."*_




CarlosPosada dijo:


> Se que el Tr calienta porque el rise-time y el fall-time (flancos de subida y de bajada) son demasiados largos 400 y 300 ns respectivamente, cuando deberían estar por debajo de 100ns, esto y teniendo en cuenta que los picos de corriente por el emisor del Tr son de 1.28A (para solo 200mA de salida) hacen que el Tr vuele por las nubes.


 Supongo que tienes osciloscopio verdad?



CarlosPosada dijo:


> Para lo anterior me falta "jugar" un poco con la resistencia de emisor porque en este momento tiene un valor de 4R7 muy alto para esa corriente. Si luego de esto no logro conseguir más rendimiento y bajar la intensidad de emisor, solo me queda pensar que esta frecuencia de +/- 75KHz es demasiada baja para este trafo.


Solo por probar... ¿intentaste disminuir el valor del capacitor de 2700pF a uno de 1000pF? yo lo he intentado y veo que cambia la frecuencia (que no tengo con que medir) y aumenta un poco la corriente a la salida.



CarlosPosada dijo:


> Mañana haré la prueba de usar el mismo trafo pero con el circuito con mosfet para ver que pasa, ya si no logro que este circuito rinda lo deseado, lo descartaré y me dedicaré solo al circuito con el 13007.



Tengo a la mano un trafo EE25E, es mas grande y me sirve para un LED de 20W, pero entonces nos salimos del contexto de las ahorradoras y pues no se vale  Apenas manejemos estos circuitos chinos... tendremos muchas posibilidades a la mano.

Saludos y gracias! 

PD: parece que no es cuento chino, es Japonés. Revisar PDF adjunto.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola blanko001:



blanko001 dijo:


> 75Khz... el transformador que yo bobiné se supone que es para 80KHz, pero supongo que éstos circuitos se ajustan automáticamente y empiezan a oscilar de acuerdo a todos los parámetros... es decir, las corrientes, las inductancias de los bobinados, el condensador de la base del 13007...etc.  Yo he tenido el palpito de que no oscilan a mas de 100Khz. solo es un palpito, en electrónica no es nada... jajajajaja



Hay fuentes swiching que trabajan con más de 1MHz, no digo que sean de este tipo, pero no es nada loco pensar que pueden trabajar a altas frecuencias



blanko001 dijo:


> Supongo que tienes osciloscopio verdad?



Si, hace poco que lo e comprado, digamos que lo estoy estrenando 



blanko001 dijo:


> Solo por probar... ¿intentaste disminuir el valor del capacitor de 2700pF a uno de 1000pF? yo lo he intentado y veo que cambia la frecuencia (que no tengo con que medir) y aumenta un poco la corriente a la salida.



No, eso no lo e intentado, pero te aseguro que ya me e cansado de renegar con este tipo de fuente sin siquiera acercarme a lo deseado...



blanko001 dijo:


> Tengo a la mano un trafo EE25E, es mas grande y me sirve para un LED de 20W, pero entonces nos salimos del contexto de las ahorradoras y pues no se vale  Apenas manejemos estos circuitos chinos... tendremos muchas posibilidades a la mano.



Te sugiero que ese trafo lo guardes para algo de más potencia...

Ahora la buena noticia, e cambiado la topología del circuito y me e pasado a una del tipo half bridge que tiene muchas cosas mejores, con solo decirte que mi circuito ya esta en funcionamiento y con un rendimiento más que aceptable.
La mayoría de los componentes se consiguen en una ahorradora, por lo que creo que estamos dentro de los parámetros del proyecto, pero con muchas buenas noticias, por ejemplo:
Con un trafo de los que veníamos usando conseguí facilmente entre 30 y 40 watts de potencia de salida, por lo que podemos hacer funcionar 3 o 4 LED's sin problemas, Y eso sin que necesiten disipador ningunos de los dos Tr principales (apenas entibian, casi ni se nota)
Lo único malo es que esta fuente tira una tensión fija de salida, aunque es muy fácil variarla cambiando las espiras del secundario.
Para regular la corriente lo que hice es poner luego de la fuente un circuito regulador de corriente lineal, con un operacional y un mosfet (nada impide usar un Tr común de ahorradora)

En estos momentos ya hace más de 45 min. que el circuito está en funcionamiento y la corriente no a variado (tengo un control del estilo "directo").
El Led está funcionando con 910 mA y 9.55 Vcc, sé que solo es 8.7W pero llevarlo a 10W no consigo más iluminación y acorto mucho la vida del led

Hasta ahora que ya a pasado suficiente tiempo para que todo caliente lo que debe calentar, te puedo decir que los Tr principales están fríos, el Tr de control de la corriente está apenas tibio y esto a pesar de tener un disipador muy pequeño, lo único caliente son los diodos rectificadores del secundario y esto es porque hice un rectificador de puente completo con diodos de 1A, por lo cual los tengo al límite de lo que soportan, por lo que creo debería cambiarlos por otros de 2 o más amperes...

Todavía estoy pasando el circuito en blanco, ni bien lo tenga si te interesa lo posteo. Te puedo asegurar que estoy muy conforme con el rendimiento que tiene, con un trafo de aproximadamente 25mm2 de sección soporta en la salida unos 60W y aparte el circuito es muy sencillo y facil de hacer y tal como te comenté, para la parte del primario encuentras todos los componentes en una ahorradora, es más hasta te diría que tienen el mismo circuito (nunca levante el circuito de una ahorradora y por eso no lo conozco)

Bueno, estamos en contacto.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 23, 2013)

No tengo palabras... he pasado muchas noches intentando una y mil veces configuraciones... Bueno, eso se llama experiencia... amigo muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo! Yo creo que en definitiva me rindo ante su enorme avance. 
Quedaré al pendiente del circuito... lo quiero montar también, ojalá me puedas entregar los datos del bobinado para 120VAC. Yo sé que no se debe pedir por pedir en éste foro, pero sin dudas he invertido horas a éste proyecto y metros y metros de alambre... 

Espero que todo éste esfuerzo se vea reflejado en que los participantes y visitantes del foro logren sacar adelante sus LED de 10W.

Por mi parte me conozco... y hasta que no logre descifrar o encontrar una razón para el optimo alcance de éstas patentes Japonesas no quedaré conforme... es personal

Saludos y de nuevo gracias CARLOS.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 23, 2013)

Hola blanko001, lo prometido es deuda:

Ver el archivo adjunto LED 10W.bmp

Estas son dos versiones con el mismo resultado. Una un poco más sencilla que la otra. Ambas para 220 Vca de entrada y 12 Vca y 5 A de salida, por lo que estarían entregando unos 60W

Los Tr principales originales son los 13005, pero yo les e colocado los 13007 con el mismo resultado final.

La primera lleva un trafo del tipo EE y la segunda un toroidal, ambos trafos sin gap (este tipo de fuente no lo necesita porque el trafo no entra en saturación)
El trafo toroidal no lo e desarmado (me da pereza volverlo a bobinar ), pero el EE si, por lo que te paso los datos:

Primario 120 espiras de alambre simple de 0.30 mm de diámetro
Secundario 10 espiras de 10 alambres en paralelo de 0.30 mm de diámetro
Núcleo con sección central de 6.5 x 7 mm sin GAP.

Tú, lo único que debes hacer para usar este circuito en 120 Vca es realizar un bobinado primario de 66 espiras con alambre de entre 0.40 y 0.45 mm de diámetro y el secundario como ya te e indicado. Todo esto para el trafo de salida. En este trafo no importa el sentido de los bobinados

Para el trafo de pulsos, todas la bobinas se realizan en el mismo sentido, el punto en el esquema indica el principio (si en una te confundes no oscilará).

Para el primer circuito el trafo tiene:
Primario 1 vuelta
Secundario 3 vueltas

Para el segundo circuito:
Primario 1 vuelta
Secundario 5 vueltas

Ambos se realizan sobre un toroide muy pequeño de las siguientes medidas, aunque esto no es muy estricto:
Diámetro externo 9mm
Diámetro interno 5 mm
Grosor 3.5 mm

Como verás todos los componentes que están en el esquema y los trafos que te e nombrado los consigues de las ahorradoras, incluso el DIAC que también algunas lo traen.

Como te decía esta topología de fuente tienen un mayor rendimiento (en los Tr principales y hasta con 60W no necesitas disipadores), aparte de ser muy facilmente escalable.

Los trafos de esta fuente se calculan de igual manera que los trafos comunes, solo debes cambiar los valores de algunas constantes, a saber.

Para trafos comunes hay una formula que tiene una constante fija de 4.4 (esto para onda senoidal) pero como acá trabajamos con onda cuadrada esa constante tiene que ser de 4
Los Gauss para estos trafos no debe ser más de 1500-1800. En 2200 ronda el límite de saturación de este tipo de ferrita y tratamos de no llegar al mismo.
Y la frecuencia para ambos circuito ronda los 25-30 KHz a plena carga (este circuito baja la frecuencia a medida que aumenta la carga)

Verás que ninguno de los dos circuitos tiene condensador de filtrado en la entrada, esto es porque estas fuentes son dimerizables, pero para nuestro uso yo le e colocado un condensador de unos 15uF (tu debes usar el doble) por supuesto dejan de ser dimerizables, pero en este caso no importa, la salida veras que es en alterna, solo falta rectificar y filtrar

Acabo de encender mi circuito y queda clavado en el ajuste que yo le dí ayer, hasta ahora todo OK.

No se que me puede estar faltando, pero cualquier cosa me lo preguntas.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 23, 2013)

Con todos mis respetos 

Me asombra éste par de circuitos, en especial la potencia que pueden entregar... yo creo que sacándose no mas 20W trabajarían muy "relajados" haciéndolos idóneos para iluminar con LEDs. No sería mas sino un puente de diodos del tipo UF4007 o FR107, el condensador, y el LM317 para limitar el LED.

Ahora debo sacar un día de la otra semana para ir a comprar los componentes para éste proyecto (y otros proyectos) que tengo entre manos. Apenas ensaye tu gran aporte comento como me fué.
Por otro lado cuando dices:


CarlosPosada dijo:


> Para el trafo de pulsos, todas la bobinas se realizan en el mismo sentido, el punto en el esquema indica el principio (si en una te confundes no oscilará).
> 
> Para el primer circuito el trafo tiene:
> Primario 1 vuelta
> ...



Lo que se entiende es que en el secundario son 2 secundarios gemelos verdad?

Otra cosa... el voltaje de salida se puede variar de acuerdo al número de espiras del secundario en transformador?

Y por último. ¿puedo utilizar toroides de ferrita para ambos trafos? el de pulsos y el de salida?

Gracias amigo!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 24, 2013)

Hola blanko001



blanko001 dijo:


> Me asombra éste par de circuitos, en especial la potencia que pueden entregar... yo creo que sacándose no mas 20W trabajarían muy "relajados" haciéndolos idóneos para iluminar con LEDs. No sería mas sino un puente de diodos del tipo UF4007 o FR107, el condensador, y el LM317 para limitar el LED.



Exacto, aunque yo realicé un circuito un poco más complejo, para obtener un poco más de rendimiento, pero el diseño con los diodos, el capacitor y el LM317 es perfectamente válido.



blanko001 dijo:


> Ahora debo sacar un día de la otra semana para ir a comprar los componentes para éste proyecto (y otros proyectos) que tengo entre manos. Apenas ensaye tu gran aporte comento como me fué.



Yo primero armé el circuito de entrada, o sea sin nada del lado del secundario. Y con una lámpara de auto (la lámpara de los faroles principales) de unos 65W y 12V conectada directamente al secundario o sea sin nada en el medio, realicé todas las pruebas. Luego le conecte la parte de regulación de corriente y el LED.



blanko001 dijo:


> Por otro lado cuando dices:
> 
> Lo que se entiende es que en el secundario son 2 secundarios gemelos verdad?



Sin son bobinados iguales, incluso se bobinan para el mismo lado, digamos que los bobinas como si fueran una sola bobina de 2 alambres. Fíjate en el circuito que el punto indica el principio de cada bobina (esto es muy importante)
El secundario son 2 bobinados idénticos, uno para cada transistor. Y el primario no es más que un simple alambre que pasa por el centro del toroide, esta bobina empieza en el mismo punto que las dos anteriores, pero en ves de dar varias vueltas, esta no llega a completar la primera (en realidad sería una bobina de 0.75 vuelta) 



blanko001 dijo:


> Otra cosa... el voltaje de salida se puede variar de acuerdo al número de espiras del secundario en transformador?
> 
> Y por último. ¿puedo utilizar toroides de ferrita para ambos trafos? el de pulsos y el de salida?



Exacto, cambiando el número de espiras del secundario consigues la tensión de salida deseada, para esto te recomiendo que primero bobines el secundario con 2 o 3 espiras de más y luego con el circuito rectificador y regulador montado vallas sacando de a una espira hasta conseguir la tensión que deseas.
De esta forma en mí circuito regulador conseguí que el transistor regulador solo produzca una caída de tensión de solo 1 Vcc, por lo que con un voltio y 1 amper solo disipa 1 watt y por lo tanto el calentamiento es despreciable
Mi regulador es este, pero como te e comentado nada impide usar otro:

Ver el archivo adjunto Regulador.bmp

El preset debe ser del tipo multivueltas, el TL431 lo consigues de la fuente de PC que as desarmado y el mosfet usas cualquiera que soporte varios watts, yo usé ese pero puedes usar el 2N60 que tiene la fuente de PC que desarmaste. Cualquier mosfet es válido. La resistencia 0R15 puedes reemplazarla por cualquier valor cercano, lo único ten en cuenta la potencia que deberá disipar, yo usé una de 0R22 1W.

Para los trafos en el de pulsos por tamaño y comodidad te recomiendo un toroide, pero nada impide usar cualquier otro tipo de trafo, eso si este si o si debe ser sin GAP.

Para el trafo de salida puedo decirte que cualquier formato es válido, incluso y aunque no lo recomiendo es posible usar trafos con GAP. En el circuito que yo tengo en prueba (ya debería darle el alta  ) usa un toriodal con una sección de aproximadamente 25 mm2 con un primario de 180 vueltas y un secundario de 15 vueltas para 12 Vca de salida (a este le quité 3 vueltas de secundario para adaptar la tensión de salida y que funcione con el regulador del circuito que te pasé más arriba)

Algunas fotos:


Circuito final, con el regulador del esquema de más arriba y la fuente con trafo de salida toriodal, nótese el pequeño disipador para el mosfet de salida (arriba izquierda), con ese es muy poco el calentamiento. 



Mejor vista de ambos trafos toroidales, a la izquierda el de pulsos y a la derecha el de salida, esta fuente pertenece al segundo esquema posteado más arriba 



Led montado en su disipador, aunque me parece un poco pequeño para lo que calienta el led, no llega a quemar, pero calienta de lo lindo 



Fuente perteneciente al primer circuito posteado más arriba, se ve el trafo desarmado para poder contarles las espiras. 



Vista general de todos los circuitos. Nótece los rastros en forma de mancha oscura y redonda, de una de las tantas "explosiones" a lo largo de este proyecto   



Detalle de ambos transformadores de pulsos, en la imagen de la derecha puede verse el detalle de los bobinados


Trafo de pulsos del primer circuito visto con más detalles, a la izquierda puede verse los 3 finales de los bobinados, el primario (rojo) se nota que es un alambre que pasa simplemente por el centro y los secundarios (azul y amarillo) van bobinados "juntos"
En la imagen de la derecha se ven los principios de los tres bobinados
Para los dos circuitos el bobinado es igual, salvo la cantidad de espiras del secundario.

Si necesitas más datos solo pídelos.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola, yo de nuevo por aquí...
Mañana iré a comprar "juguetes" para realizar los circuitos que propones. Por cierto ¿eso son fuentes de dicroicas? se parecen mucho... el caso es que DOSMETROS ya me había sugerido revisar ese tipo de fuente en otro tema. Lo descarté porque en mi país casi no se utilizan esa fuentes a menos que seas un decorador de interiores y espacios o de locales comerciales... Entonces sale al mismo precio que un driver LED chino.

CARLOS, igualmente el trabajo y empeño para sacar adelante el proyecto es de agradecer y admirar. sin duda aprendí muchísimo! 

Trabajaré en sus diseños y como no... seguiré intentando con los anteriores también. Soy algo terco y postearé los resultados cada vez.

Saludos y hasta la próxima!

PD: tengo un toroide similar a ver si no me da pereza bobinarlo.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Sep 28, 2013)

Hola blanko001, sí son fuentes de dicróicas, aquí se usa para los mismos fines, pero como son fuentes muy económicas vale la pena usarlas.

De echo yo conseguí unas cuantas "tiradas" en la basura y como son tan sencillas repararlas me pareció una buena idea usarlas, pero también tienen un circuito muy parecido a las ahorradoras, por lo que entra dentro del proyecto...

Me alegro que hallas aprendido algo de lo que expliqué, y está muy bien que seas "terco" con el circuito flayback, de hecho es la única forma que conozco de aprender porque yo aprendí de la misma forma (nunca tuve la suerte de poder realizar cursos o enseñanza relacionada con electrónica). O sea que calcula lo terco que soy y las miles de pruebas que realice a lo largo de mi vida (ya llevo 24 años en la electrónica)

Así que mi consejo es "sigue terqueando" que en la vida real la única forma de aprender es probando y quemando 

Igual seguiré atento al proyecto, por lo que si te puedo ayudar con algo solo tienes que preguntarlo.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2013)

Su electrónica es casi idéntica. La diferencia entre ahorradoras y dicroicas es en el transformador , las dicroicas entregan desde el inicio los 12 Veficaces , en cambio las ahorradoras generan primero una alta tensión para ionizar el gas del tubo de mercurio a baja presión , y una vez que el tubo encendió , aumenta la corriente y baja la tensión. Algo así como que fuera mas inductivo con espiras de más)

Saludos !


----------



## palurdo (Oct 3, 2013)

Bueno, coloco esto aquí porque más o menos tiene que ver con la topología de flyback de la fuente de 10W para leds, pero adaptado a mi caso:

La semana pasada explotó el cargador de mi teléfono móvil. Cuando digo explotó, me refiero a que el chispazo que pegó abrió la caja de plástico del petardazo que dió.

Aquí está la electrónica del circuito:



Como se puede ver la explosión se produjo por la zona donde la placa está negra, y se volatilizaron varias pistas. 

Resulta que ese cargador era el único que me cargaba mi móvil (el original) ya que los otros cargadores USB daban presencia en el teléfono, pero o tardaban mucho en cargar o no cargaban (ahora ya sé el por qué). A partir de la placa he reconstruido el esquema (Excepto el LED de encendido y su resistencia de 1K que se me olvidó ponerlos en el esquema, y la resistencia de 1ohm/0.25W de protección en serie con el puente de diodos que también se me olvidó incluir en el esquema).



Escaneando la placa y con algo de photoshop he clonado la PCB. Está adjunta en imagen PNG volteada directamente ya para imprimir con impresora laser para fabricar la placa de circuito impreso.

Con la intención de fabricar 2 fuentes idénticas hice 2 PCBs, una de ellas reutiliza lo poco de bueno que quedaba del antiguo cargador (sorprendentemente el transformador y el Tr E13003A estaban sanos, no así algunos diodos, el opto, resistencias cortadas, etc), y la otra PCB trataría de improvisar los componentes. 

Como sólo tenía un trafo del cargador orignal (EE13) busqué en las placas de CFL que tengo donantes y encontré una bobina de nucleo EE13 también, y me dispuse a bobinar un transformador para el segundo clon:



El blanco es el trafo bobinado como se ve claramente, mientras que el rojo es el original del cargador muerto.

Aquí un par de fotos más:





Bueno, pues ahora viene la historia. Ninguno de los clones es exacto ya que no tenía todos los componentes a mano. El caso es que el primer clon que hice fue el que usa el trafo del cargador original. 

Las diferencias del primer clon con el circuito original eran:

Opto EL817 en lugar del EL816.
MJE13003 en lugar del E13003A
R5 de 4,7ohm en lugar de 5,6ohm
C1 de 4,7uF en lugar de 2,2uF.​
La primera vez que lo enchufé duró 20 segundos encendido, los cuales los últimos 10 iluminó con mayor intensidad el LED. Había colocado un 13003 nuevo y un s8050d, ambos quemados, resistencia de 1 ohm de protección cortada y R5 también cortada. Cuando sustituí dichos componentes, coloqué el transistor original que estaba en buen estado, ví que en la salida habían 13V (debían haber 5V más o menos, por lo que deduje que el opto no funcionaba y por eso se quemó la fuente, era un opto nuevo). Sustituí el opto y tuve 5,8V a la salida (por eso no me carga mi móvil con otro cargador que no sea ese, porque tiene los 5V algo subidos). Duró 2 minutos encendido hasta que el opto (que también era nuevo) directamente explotó mostrando los intestinos. De la parte de primario no se estropeó nada más y en el secundario el opto y el diodo schottky 1N5819. Lo sustituí por un FR153 y el opto, como no me quedaban más nuevos, lo reciclé de una fuente de PC vieja. Desde entonces ya no se ha vueto a estropear, y he podido sacar más de 500mA de corriente (tampoco he probado más) y casi no se calienta el transistor. Resumiendo las modificaciones del clon con el circuito original:


Opto PC817 en lugar del EL816.
R5 de 4,7ohm en lugar de 5,6ohm
C1 de 4,7uF en lugar de 2,2uF.
D4 un FR153 en lugar de 1N5819​
Entonces monté el segundo clon, en este las diferencias son como siguen:


Opto PC817 reciclado en lugar del EL816.
R5 de 4,7ohm en lugar de 5,6ohm
R2 de 100k en lugar de 82k.
C1 de 4,7uF en lugar de 2,2uF.
D4 un FR153 en lugar de 1N5819
Trafo bobinado a mano
Zener de 3V+1N4148 en lugar de zener de 4,3V
MJE13003 en lugar del E13003A.​
Bueno, pues en la foto de arriba podeis ver los dos clones funcionando, pero lo que ocurre es que en el segundo el transistor se calienta y cuando lleva un minuto encendido más o menos quema al tacto. Ambos sacan 5,8V por la salida USB, así que no creo que sea problema de regulación. Sospecho del transformador bobinado está funcionando con un rendimiento muy pobre y no sé si rebobinarlo o que, ya que ese nucleo tan pequeño me vi en cuentos para meterle todas las vueltas que pude de un cable incluso un poco más fino que el trafo original. 

No he desmontado el trafo original para contar vueltas pero he hecho algunas medidas:


-Inductancia de primario: 7,0 mH
-Resistencia en continua de primario 10 ohm.
-Inductancia secundario Feedback 260uH
-Inductancia secundario de salida 270uH​
Cuando quité la inductancia EE13 del balasto de CFL hice también algunas mediciones mientras la desmontaba:


-Inductancia de la bobina 5,8 mH
-Número de espiras, 355​
Parecía incluso que hubiera espacio todavía para añadir secundarios, pero quité todo el carrete para poner un hilo algo más fino para intentar llegar a las 400V. Fue un error. El núcleo es tan pequeño que bobinar a mano se hizo una pesadilla y aún así sólo pude meter en total 340 vueltas, de las cuales repartí 310 en el primario, y 15 para cada secundario. Lo que ocurre es que hice los secundarios devanados en el exterior y creo que debería haberlos hecho en el interior por capas, pero claro, como el núcleo es tan poco manejable... Así que el trafo me quedó con estos parámetros:


-Inductancia de primario: 3,6 mH
-Resistencia en continua de primario 8 ohm.
-Inductancia secundario Feedback 18 uH
-Inductancia secundario de salida 21 uH​
¿¿Es posible que el calentamiento del transistor se deba a que el acoplamiento de los bobinados sea muy bajo?? ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la inductancia del primario sea la mitad que en el trafo legítimo, o que el secundario de feedback al tener tan poca inductancia se sature muy rápido haciendo que la oscilación sea a mucha velocidad haciendo que las pérdidas en el transistor sean altas?

No creo que el resto de modificaciones afecte sustancialmente, pero por si acaso no está de más mencionarlas. 

Espero vuestras sugerencias.

Saludos.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 3, 2013)

Primero que todo muy buen trabajo. En efecto el circuito que manejas es uno de los cuestionados en éste tema. Yo he tenido problemas con los 13003, hay que estar muy pendientes de los pines, ya que he visto el mismo encapsulado con 2 formas distintas de conectar (no creo que sea tu problema), también algunos nuevos me salen con mediciones extrañas... infinito donde no debe. con los 13005, 13007, 13009 no he tenido problemas. Pero bueno tu circuito no necesita mas.

Es importante tener cuidado con la dirección de los bobinados, he tenido problemas similares al comentado donde he tenido explosiones "maravillosas" por tener invertida la retroalimentación, bueno combinado a que me faltaron espiras en el primario.

Sucede algo y es que los núcleos de las ahorradoras no son todos del mismo tipo (material), yo simplemente me inclinaría por desarmar el núcleo original, contando muy bien las espiras y anotando todos los datos para su correcto armado posterior. 

Intenta intercambiar los transformadores o simplemente conecta el trafo del original (que no hace calentar tanto el transistor) en el circuito que dice calentar, así descartamos que sea el trafo. Las veces que he tenido dicho fenómeno es por falta de espiras en el primario. 

También veo que R5 se ha cambiado de 5.6 a 4.7 ohm. Resulta que esta resistencia permite en parte controlar la corriente que pasa por la bobina del primario y el transistor. No sé si es un factor muy crítico en tu montaje pero es revisable.

A mi modo de ver... faltan espiras en el primario. 

Saludos!


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola palurdo, mí opinión de como veo las cosas....



palurdo dijo:


> Las diferencias del primer clon con el circuito original eran:
> 
> Opto EL817 en lugar del EL816.
> MJE13003 en lugar del E13003A
> ...



Opto, para este caso iguales funcionalmente.
E13003A, abreviación de MJE13003 por no entrar todo en el encapsulado
R5 de 4.7 por una de 5.6, practicamente idénticas
C1 de 4.7 en lugar de 2.2, mejor que el original, prestar atención al voltaje
1N5819, muy baja tensión para una configuración flyback




palurdo dijo:


> Entonces monté el segundo clon, en este las diferencias son como siguen:
> 
> Opto PC817 reciclado en lugar del EL816.
> R5 de 4,7ohm en lugar de 5,6ohm
> ...



Para este caso lo siguiente:

Opto, R5, R2, C1, D4, no hay problemas
Trafo si está bien hecho no hay problemas
Zener de 4.3V no reemplazar si se desea mantener la misma tensión de salida, son la configuración 3V + 1N4148 obtendrás aproximadamente 5.2 V en la salida.
MJE13003 sin problemas.




palurdo dijo:


> Bueno, pues en la foto de arriba podeis ver los dos clones funcionando, pero lo que ocurre es que en el segundo el transistor se calienta y cuando lleva un minuto encendido más o menos quema al tacto. Ambos sacan 5,8V por la salida USB, así que no creo que sea problema de regulación. Sospecho del transformador bobinado está funcionando con un rendimiento muy pobre y no sé si rebobinarlo o que, ya que ese nucleo tan pequeño me vi en cuentos para meterle todas las vueltas que pude de un cable incluso un poco más fino que el trafo original.



Que en la salida obtengas 5.8V en ambos no quiere decir que en el que calienta tengas una tensión buena de salida, y con esto me refiero a un rizado muy amplio en donde deberías tener muy poco rizado.
De seguro el trafo está mal bobinado, más allá de que seguro el trafo original tiene un GAP y el que tu haz bobinado casi seguro que no, por lo que primero te diría que desarmes el núcleo EE13 original y le midas el GAP y coloques el mismo GAP en el trafo bobinado por tí, con esto lograras que no sature y aumente su rendimiento.




palurdo dijo:


> No he desmontado el trafo original para contar vueltas pero he hecho algunas medidas:
> 
> -Inductancia de primario: 7,0 mH
> -Resistencia en continua de primario 10 ohm.
> ...



No te guíes de la inductancia CFL que desmontaste, guíate de los datos que sacaste del original del cargador...
Lo primero es realizar el mismo GAP para el núcleo a bobinar que el GAP del trafo original, para esto debes desarmar el original y ver su núcleo (no hace falta desarmar sus bobinados)
Luego trata de conseguir el mismo alambre de primario que utiliza el original (o lo más parecido posible) y bobina el tuyo con la misma inductancia del original o sea 7,0 mH, esto sin tener en cuenta el número de espiras, por supuesto las mediciones las debes hacer con el núcleo puesto y ya teniendo el mismo GAP del original.
Para el feedback y el secundario haces lo mismo.
Realiza el bobinado por capas, o sea:

3,5 mH del medio primario
270 uH del secundario
3,5 mH del otro medio primario
260 uH del feedback

Siempre con aislación entre bobinados y respetando el sentido de giro
De esta manera obtendrás un transformador muy parecido al original, incluso más que si desarmas el original, cuentas las vueltas y bobinas uno de la misma cantidad de espiras...




palurdo dijo:


> Parecía incluso que hubiera espacio todavía para añadir secundarios, pero quité todo el carrete para poner un hilo algo más fino para intentar llegar a las 400V. Fue un error. El núcleo es tan pequeño que bobinar a mano se hizo una pesadilla y aún así sólo pude meter en total 340 vueltas, de las cuales repartí 310 en el primario, y 15 para cada secundario. Lo que ocurre es que hice los secundarios devanados en el exterior y creo que debería haberlos hecho en el interior por capas, pero claro, como el núcleo es tan poco manejable... Así que el trafo me quedó con estos parámetros:
> 
> -Inductancia de primario: 3,6 mH
> -Resistencia en continua de primario 8 ohm.
> ...



Fíjate que en todos los casos las impedancias son mucho menores que las originales, y esto es muy importante
La mitad de la impedancia del primario indica rapidamente que la intensidad del primario "sin carga de secundario" es muy elevada, por lo que ya mismo esta calentando más que el original.
La baja impedancia de los secundarios nos indica que los bobinados poseen muy pocas espiras




palurdo dijo:


> ¿¿Es posible que el calentamiento del transistor se deba a que el acoplamiento de los bobinados sea muy bajo?? ¿Tendrá algo que ver que la inductancia del primario sea la mitad que en el trafo legítimo, o que el secundario de feedback al tener tan poca inductancia se sature muy rápido haciendo que la oscilación sea a mucha velocidad haciendo que las pérdidas en el transistor sean altas?



Es posible que el transistor caliente porque el acoplamiento sea bajo, pero no tanto y menos en "vacio", si se notaria un poco más con carga conectada, pero lo que más calentaría por mal acoplamiento sería el trafo.
Los bobinados no se saturan, lo único que satura es el núcleo del trafo y sí puede estar saturando si no tiene el GAP (que es precisamente para evitar la saturación) y sí tiene mucho que ver que las inductancias sean tan bajas (ya expliqué algo un poco más arriba) pero lo que puede estar pasando es que la conmutación no sea "limpia" esto es que la conmutación no sea cuadrada como debería ser, y sea cuadrada seguida de una oscilación (senoidal) luego de cada flanco de conmutación, y esto sí que hace hervir al transistor y es lo que supongo que te está pasando..




palurdo dijo:


> No creo que el resto de modificaciones afecte sustancialmente, pero por si acaso no está de más mencionarlas.



Con las modificaciones no creo que tengas problemas, respeta el valor del zener (esto si es importante porque cambia el diseño del trafo)
Creo que todos los problemas que tienes pasan por el diseño del trafo, que si sigues los pasos más arriba indicados "creo" deberías estar muy cerca de solucionarlos.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.

Y perdón por la demora en la respuesta.


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sin palabras... éste hombre sabe lo que dice!


----------



## palurdo (Oct 5, 2013)

Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras opiniones y no te preocupes Carlos por la demora porque no es un asunto de vida o muerte (al menos mientras mi telefono móvil pueda seguir cargando la batería...). 

Veo que estais de acuerdo que las modificaciones de los valores no son demasiado importantes, por ejemplo al bajar un poco R5 aunque aumente ligeramente la corriente de trabajo del transistor, en realidad esa resistencia lo que fija es el límite de corriente antes de que el sistema de protección salte, por lo que con una corriente normal no tiene que afectar casi nada. 

Por el tema del opto, pues el que tengo  mano es el 817 que como sabeis se utiliza muchisimo. Me sorprendió en este circuito ver un 816, en el que la única diferencia que veo que Vce del optotransistor dobla al de 817 pero en el secundario va a haber como mucho 15-20V, no 80V ni 40, por lo que creo que no sea ese el problema por el que los dos primeros 817 en el primer circuito fallaron, y luego al colocar otro 817 de otro fabricante funcionó bien

Por el 13003A, lo que me hacía que pensar es la A que ya sabeis que cuando un componente se le hace una revisión para mejorarlo se le añaden letras al final, A, B, C... Podía sospechar que la A pudiera ser una mejora en algún aspecto del típico 13003, pero en cualquier caso no creo que suponiera gran diferencia de funcionamiento.

Lo del zener de 3V+4148 y los 5,8V a la salida del segundo clon, creo que os puedo dar una explicación. Este zener es de 3V de valor nominal, pero es un zener de señal sacado de un antiguo contestador automático de teléfono. Saqué unos cuantos de este tipo y cuando los parametricé me di cuenta que conservan su valor nominal para corrientes bajas, del orden de 0,1 a 1 mA. Cuando hice pasar 5mA por ellos, la tensión era de 3,6V. Si a 3,6V le sumas 0.7V del 4148 y los 1,5V del optoled de infrarrojo, te salen los 5,8V de regulación (eso sí, no puede ser una buena regulación porque el zener no tiene una pendiente IV muy vertical en la zona zener). No tengo zeners de 4,3V nominales. Probé con uno de 4,7 normal de 1/2W, pero el voltaje de regulación se iba a 6,3V algo ya muy elevado para mi pobre teléfono (6,6V usando un zener de 5,1V).

Así que lo que por descarte queda es el trafo. Yo también opino que le faltan vueltas. En realidad si pudiera hacerlo bobinaría con una bobinadora ya que así las espiras estarían pegadísimas y entrarían más espiras en el mismo espacio, o al menos bobinar con cuidado, pero manejar un núcleo de algo más de un centímetro de tamaño sin que se te caiga de las manos es realmente dificil. Tomé ese núcleo de esa ahorradora por su enorme parecido exterior con el trafo original, ambos EE13 y ambos con la cinta roja original envolviendolo.

Carlos, fíjate que varias páginas antes en este mismo post a blanko001 también se le calentaba un transistor y yo mismo pensé que las bobinas de las CFL no tenían gap por lo que se pudiera estar saturando el trafo. Luego de que blanko001 me dijera que sí tenía gap me puse a abrir varios núcleos de lámparas donantes que tengo y en todos vi que tenían gap, lo cual en realidad tiene todo el sentido del mundo ya que los trafos de flyback en realidad no son trafos propiamente dichos sino que son inductancias con varios bobinados, por lo que necesitan el gap para almacenar energía reactiva ya que ese gap es la región del campo donde la densidad de energía es máxima.

No te puedo decir cual es el gap del trafo original porque no lo he desmontado (y si te soy sincero no se si podría hacerlo sin dañar el bobinado), pero el núcleo de la ahorradora tiene un gap de entre 1 y 2 mm, supongo que algo próximo a 1,5mm (me haría falta una galga para poder medirlo bien y no la tengo , pero tiene gap pienso que suficiente).

Para llegar a los valores inductivos del trafo original sin tener una bobinadora, seguramente me toque usar un núcleo más grande. Casi todas las CFL que tengo usan EE16 pero no voy a tener espacio en el PCB para alojarlo. En cualquier caso por bobinar uno y probar no cuesta mucho, cuando tenga un rato ya me pondré a ello y os comento.

Patiné un poco cuando dije que si la bobina del feedback se saturaba y es que a veces me pasa que me salto varias palabras al explicarme de manera precipitada. Me refería a que con poca inductancia de dicho secundario la corriente inducida es demasiado baja para bloquear por completo el ciclo de la autooscilación por lo que el transistor al no cortar a tiempo se satura su núcleo. Pensaba que con menos inductancia de primario se podía hacer que el transistor conmutara bien haciendolo más rápido (mayor pendiente de incremento de corriente) pero que el hecho de que conmutara mal fuera cosa del secundario más que del primario. 

Por el tema del aislamiento de los bobinados, yo normalmente lo hago con lo que considero que es un buen aislante casero para trafos, que es separar cada bobinado con varias vueltas de cinta de teflón, por eso en mi trafo el bobinado se ve blanco.

Creo que el tema de que se caliente el transistor es debido a una mala conmutación del transistor, primero por tener un primario con poca inductancia lo que haría que autooscilara más rápido en condiciones óptimas (lo cual aumentaría las pérdidas de conmutación del transistor), y por otro lado no tener suficiente corriente para poder bloquear a corte el transistor a tiempo antes de saturar el núcleo. 

Lo cierto es que tengo ganas de ver la onda, pero no tengo ganas de asesinar mi carísimo osciloscopio por culpa de las masas y que 300V son 300V aunque tengas sondas atenuadoras x10, y como no tengo un trafo 1:1 para aislar el circuito de primario de la red, pues me tengo que conformar con suponerlas. Por otro lado simular un trafo en pspice es fácil cuando el trafo es lineal, pero ¿como lo haces en un trafo con histéresis si no tienes parametrizado el núcleo que estás usando?

Pues lo dicho, muchas gracias a los dos, y cuando tenga otro trafo bobinado convenientemente, a ver si me puedo acercar a los valores inductivos del trafo original, ya os comentaré el resultado.

Saludos.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 6, 2013)

Hola palurdo.



palurdo dijo:


> Lo del zener de 3V+4148 y los 5,8V a la salida del segundo clon, creo que os puedo dar una explicación. Este zener es de 3V de valor nominal, pero es un zener de señal sacado de un antiguo contestador automático de teléfono. Saqué unos cuantos de este tipo y cuando los parametricé me di cuenta que conservan su valor nominal para corrientes bajas, del orden de 0,1 a 1 mA. Cuando hice pasar 5mA por ellos, la tensión era de 3,6V. Si a 3,6V le sumas 0.7V del 4148 y los 1,5V del optoled de infrarrojo, te salen los 5,8V de regulación (eso sí, no puede ser una buena regulación porque el zener no tiene una pendiente IV muy vertical en la zona zener). No tengo zeners de 4,3V nominales. Probé con uno de 4,7 normal de 1/2W, pero el voltaje de regulación se iba a 6,3V algo ya muy elevado para mi pobre teléfono (6,6V usando un zener de 5,1V).



Con el zener dos temas, o es de 3V o es de 3.6V, si es de 3 y se te eleva a 3.6V con los 5mA es porque lo estás pasando de intensidad o potencia y ya no trabaja en la zona lineal. Pero lo más probable es que sea de 3.6V y al trabajarlo con muy baja intensidad te entrega esos 3V, tampoco te estaría trabajando en su zona lineal, esto quiere decir que ante el mínimo cambio en las variables (intensidad, temperatura, etc.) su tensión cambiará. E arreglado varios contestadores y me acuerdo haber visto zener de 3.6V, pero no me acuerdo de verlos de 3V, por supuesto esto no significa que el tuyo no los halla tenido.

Si deseas puedes hacer la regulación con un circuito basado en un TL431 donde es mucho más fácil la regulación de la tensión de salida e incluso la propia regulación del circuito es mucho más exacta que usando un zener, por supuesto es un poco más compleja y costosa que el simple zener (pero apenita más).
Puedo pasarte el circuito (aunque ya está posteado) y explicártelo un poco.




palurdo dijo:


> Así que lo que por descarte queda es el trafo. Yo también opino que le faltan vueltas. En realidad si pudiera hacerlo bobinaría con una bobinadora ya que así las espiras estarían pegadísimas y entrarían más espiras en el mismo espacio, o al menos bobinar con cuidado, pero manejar un núcleo de algo más de un centímetro de tamaño sin que se te caiga de las manos es realmente dificil. Tomé ese núcleo de esa ahorradora por su enorme parecido exterior con el trafo original, ambos EE13 y ambos con la cinta roja original envolviendolo.



Sí, realmente es complicado bobinar un trafo de ese tamaño, pero hacer una bobinadora "manual" es sencillo y aunque tengas que contar a "mano" la cantidad de vueltas, la cosa se facilita un montón....
Parecido fisicamente no significa iguales, ya que con solo te cambie el tipo de ferrita la cosa varía muchísimo.




palurdo dijo:


> Carlos, fíjate que varias páginas antes en este mismo post a blanko001 también se le calentaba un transistor y yo mismo pensé que las bobinas de las CFL no tenían gap por lo que se pudiera estar saturando el trafo. Luego de que blanko001 me dijera que sí tenía gap me puse a abrir varios núcleos de lámparas donantes que tengo y en todos vi que tenían gap, lo cual en realidad tiene todo el sentido del mundo ya que los trafos de flyback en realidad no son trafos propiamente dichos sino que son inductancias con varios bobinados, por lo que necesitan el gap para almacenar energía reactiva ya que ese gap es la región del campo donde la densidad de energía es máxima.




Permíteme correjirte el concepto. la energía está almacenada en el núcleo de ferrita, por eso a mayor núcleo es posible mayor transferencia de potencia, en el GAP está la mayor densidad de campo por el hecho de que ese GAP presenta una "resistencia" al propio campo magnético (esto es igual que en un circuito eléctrico), está la mayor densidad en el GAP, eso no se niega, pero el sector del GAP es tan pequeño a comparación del resto del núcleo, que en el circuito magnético general el GAP más que almacenar representa una perdida de capacidad de almacenamiento.
El propio GAP al ser como una "resistencia" al magnetismo es el "encargado" de limitar el flujo magnético y evitar el saturamiento del núcleo.

Resumiendo, necesitan el GAP para no saturar o evitar saturar, pero muchas bobinas se realizan sin GAP y funcionan perfectamente, incluso hay muchas bajo consumo que no usan GAP, yo mismo desarme 2 o 3 y ninguna tenia GAP.




palurdo dijo:


> No te puedo decir cual es el gap del trafo original porque no lo he desmontado (y si te soy sincero no se si podría hacerlo sin dañar el bobinado), pero el núcleo de la ahorradora tiene un gap de entre 1 y 2 mm, supongo que algo próximo a 1,5mm (me haría falta una galga para poder medirlo bien y no la tengo , pero tiene gap pienso que suficiente).



No tienes que ni tocar el bobinado del original, as lo siguiente:
Saca el trafo del circuito
Sácale la cinta que mantiene los núcleos de ferrita unidos. Verás que los núcleos están pegados.
Con la parte "ancha" (donde está la resistencia) del soldador aciéntalo sobre el núcleo para que este tome temperatura. Y verás que después de un tiempo con poca fuerza los núcleos se despegan sin siquiera romperse...
Luego mides, armas nuevamente y listo.....

El GAP debe ser el adecuado, mucho y no te entrarán las espiras necesaria (deberás colocar muchas espiras que no entrarán para conseguir la inductancia deseada), poco y el núcleo puede saturar, el GAP justo o la cosa no anda, así de sencillo.




palurdo dijo:


> Para llegar a los valores inductivos del trafo original sin tener una bobinadora, seguramente me toque usar un núcleo más grande. Casi todas las CFL que tengo usan EE16 pero no voy a tener espacio en el PCB para alojarlo. En cualquier caso por bobinar uno y probar no cuesta mucho, cuando tenga un rato ya me pondré a ello y os comento.



Para llegar a los valores inductivos del trafo original sin tener una bobinadora (y con una bobinadora también), seguramente primero deberás ajustar el GAP, si no, no tiene sentido renegar. Luego de ajustar el GAP tratas de conseguir las inductancias originales, si así y todo no entran las espiras, ahí si debes cambiar a un núcleo mayor, pero empezando con un GAP menor porque si no tampoco entrarán las espiras....




palurdo dijo:


> Patiné un poco cuando dije que si la bobina del feedback se saturaba y es que a veces me pasa que me salto varias palabras al explicarme de manera precipitada. Me refería a que con poca inductancia de dicho secundario la corriente inducida es demasiado baja para bloquear por completo el ciclo de la autooscilación por lo que el transistor al no cortar a tiempo se satura su núcleo. Pensaba que con menos inductancia de primario se podía hacer que el transistor conmutara bien haciendolo más rápido (mayor pendiente de incremento de corriente) pero que el hecho de que conmutara mal fuera cosa del secundario más que del primario.



JAJAJA a muchos nos pasa de empezar una explicación y saltar directo al final, no pasó nada..

Baja inductancia de secundario significa baja cantidad de espiras, bajas espiras significa baja tensión de secundario y baja tensión de secundario significa baja corriente de base y esto lleva a baja velocidad de conmutación y a una "posible" oscilación en la base del transistor y por consiguiente en la corriente de colector, y esto es lo que te hace hervir el transistor, aparte de no conseguir una buena regulación...
La pendiente de incremento de corriente viene dictada por la velocidad de conmutación del propio transistor y por la corriente de base del mismo, si le bajas la inductancia del primario lo que consigues es que la corriente de emisor del transistor aumente, por lo que necesitarás mas corriente de base (que no tienes), aparte a medida que aumentes la corriente de emisor de cualquier transistor más "dificil" se le hace para la conmutación por lo que le llevará más tiempo que para una corriente menor.
Por lo tanto, mala idea bajar tanto la impedancia del primario, más en este tipo de circuito donde la impedancia del primario es casi lo primordial en el cálculo del trafo




palurdo dijo:


> Por el tema del aislamiento de los bobinados, yo normalmente lo hago con lo que considero que es un buen aislante casero para trafos, que es separar cada bobinado con varias vueltas de cinta de teflón, por eso en mi trafo el bobinado se ve blanco.



Mejor cinta de embalar, el teflon es muy "blando" tanto que con el mismo alambre lo puedes perforar, aparte no es muy bueno con la temperatura ya que se aguanta muy poco.
Ya te digo, cinta de embalar o la cinta que acá en Argentina llaman cinta stiko u cinta scoch (se compra en librerías), también es buena alternativa la cinta de papel que usan los pintores de autos para empapelar los autos (valga la redundacia).
Siempre la mejor opción es el mylar, en casa de bobinado de motores se consiguen algunos que realmente son muy finos y buenos para este tipo de trafos.




palurdo dijo:


> Creo que el tema de que se caliente el transistor es debido a una mala conmutación del transistor, primero por tener un primario con poca inductancia lo que haría que autooscilara más rápido en condiciones óptimas (lo cual aumentaría las pérdidas de conmutación del transistor), y por otro lado no tener suficiente corriente para poder bloquear a corte el transistor a tiempo antes de saturar el núcleo.



Sin dudas en problema está en el trafo, si no está bien calculado y fabricado, al momento de la conmutación y luego de la misma se produce una oscilación "senoidal" que no debería estar y esta es la que hace o produce el calentamiento del transistor.
Los motivos pueden ser varios, ferrita de calidad inadecuada, relación de bobinados inadecuados, baja u alta inductancia del primario, etc.




palurdo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que tengo ganas de ver la onda, pero no tengo ganas de asesinar mi carísimo osciloscopio por culpa de las masas y que 300V son 300V aunque tengas sondas atenuadoras x10, y como no tengo un trafo 1:1 para aislar el circuito de primario de la red, pues me tengo que conformar con suponerlas. Por otro lado simular un trafo en pspice es fácil cuando el trafo es lineal, pero ¿como lo haces en un trafo con histéresis si no tienes parametrizado el núcleo que estás usando?



Una aproximación de las ondas del primario las puedes ver muy facilmente sin arriesgar nada... simplemente midiendo directo del secundario (antes del diodo) eso te puede servir de mucho.
De todas maneras fabricar un trafo 1:1 para aislar el osciloscopio de la red es más fácil que bobinar ese micro-trafo, me extraña que ya no lo hallas hecho  más allá de toda la seguridad extra que te garantiza al carísimo osciloscopio.

Veremos que va pasando, y suerte en los "experimentos".

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 7, 2013)

Hola Carlos, ¿que tal todo?

Gracias por tu respuesta, por lo que comentas del zener, creo que debe ser la segunda razón y es que el zener que te comento lo único que se puede leer en su cuerpo es la grafía "3.0" lo que sugiere que se trata de un zener de 3.0V, y al estar encapsulado en miniMELF por eso digo que tiene que ser un zener de referencia de escasa corriente. Aunque por soportar 15-20mW no creo que se queme, seguramente con 5mA se encuentre fuera de su zona de trabajo donde la pendiente IV no puede considerarse plana y por eso caen 0.6V@5mA en la resistecia interna de ese diodo, lo que arroja una resistencia interna de 120ohm en dicho dispositivo (me parece elevada pero para un diodo de referencia en el rango 0,1-1mA supongo que es aceptable. En ese rango el voltaje se mantiene a 3V).



			
				CarlosPosada dijo:
			
		

> Si deseas puedes hacer la regulación con un circuito basado en un TL431 donde es mucho más fácil la regulación de la tensión de salida e incluso la propia regulación del circuito es mucho más exacta que usando un zener, por supuesto es un poco más compleja y costosa que el simple zener (pero apenita más).



Si, lo sé, el TL431 es un integrado familiar para mi, de hecho estoy esperando que me llegue un paquete de 100 que compré en aliexpress hace cosa de un més y aún mo me ha llegado. Suelo utilizarlo de reemplazo cuando reparo fuentes ATX de ordenador y cargadores de portátiles. Es una maravilla de circuito en 3 pines y usado bien la regulación es mucho mejor que con zener, es más, él mismo con un par de resistencias puede sustituir al zener en el mismo circuito, pero es mejor aprovechar la ganancia que proporciona el amplificador de error interno que tiene para controlar el optoacoplador (otra cosa es que los 431 fallen en muchas fuentes porque la resistencia limitadora del led del opto sea muy baja para maximizar la ganancia en bucle del conjunto amplificador de error+transganancia del opto, y eso oblique a trabajar al 431 y al opto a veces con picos de hasta 100mA lo que hace que fallen, cosa que se evitaría subiendo la resistencia limitadora a costa de disminuir ligeramente la ganancia del lazo de control y por lo tanto empeorar marginalmente la rapidez de regulación, aunque se mejora la estabilidad del sistema). Hay un documento de diseño que explica muy bien la estabilidad del lazo de control usando el 431.

Me encantan los diseños originales usando componentes que no se han ideado para ese fin, ¿sabias que hay diseños que usan el 431 como microamplificador de audio en clase A? al fin y al cabo el amplificador del 431 da 60dB de ganancia para baja señal y una corriente de salida bastante alta en comparacion. 

Realmente quería respetar el diseño original con zener y por eso no coloqué un 431 en su lugar pero no lo descarto ni mucho menos. sólo que ya tenía fabricada la placa y me daba pereza volver a hacer una placa modificada para alojar el 431 y componentes anexos.

Sobre lo del GAP, acepto tu puntualización y entiendo lo que quieres decir, de todas formas para que no haya confusión por si lo lee un estudiante ya que por lo que hemos hablado parece que las bobinas necesiten nucleo para almacenar energía y no es así, precisar que no es lo mismo hablar de energía electromagnética y campo electromagnético. El campo se genera alrededor de una espira en dirección perpendicular y giratoria a la sección del conductor de la espira por la que pasa una corriente. Se dice que ese campo almacena una energía porque si dentro de ese campo situas otras espira de hilo, aparece una energía inducida por el campo tanto más fuerte como intenso sea el campo, pero el campo no es la energía, es como decir que el voltaje y potencia es lo mismo, está relacionado, pero no es lo mismo. 

Dicho esto el núcleo, gracias a su permeabilidad magnética por la estructura electrónica interna del material, facilita un camino magnético mucho mejor que el vacío lo que produce que las líneas del campo se concentren mucho más dentro del nucleo y por lo tanto facilite la transferencia de energía. Pero no es un elemento impresicindible para que una bobina almacene energía, aunque aumente mucho la inductancia de ésta con su presencia. Por ejemplo, cuando he trabajado con RFID, he diseñado bobinas de antena de 4mH para transmisión de campos cercanos, y tenían núcleo de "aire", precisamente para evitar cualquier tipo de saturación de la permeabilidad del material.

Gracias por el consejo para desarmar trafos pequeños mediante calor. Yo los trafos de normal los desarmo en frío sumergiendolos entre 30minutos y varias horas en un frasco con disolvente universal hasta que el núcleo se desprende. Esto me deja sanos el núcleo y el carrete, pero el disolvente elimina el esmalte de las espiras, haciendo que el hilo no se pueda usar de nuevo. 

Yo es que uso teflón aunque sea blando porque su coeficiente de aislamiento es muy bueno, por eso se usa teflón en trafos industriales, y el tema de la blandura pues yo suelo apretar bastante el material (la herencia del fontanero, ajaja) así que me queda bastante compacto. Por otro lado pensaba que el teflón aguanta hasta 270º, y la "cinta de celofán", como llamamos por aquí al stiko aguanta menos temperatura, pero tendré en cuenta tu consejo, aunque lo mejor si es posible sería reutilizar el mylar de los transformadores rebobinados.

Pues no había pensado en medir el secundario y tienes razón es buena idea hacerlo. Lo del tema el trafo 1:1 y el osciloscopio te explico... En su momento cuando compré el osciloscopio, como era para mi antiguo negocio, necesitaba hacer una inversión mínima para justificar el poder pedir una subvención estatal para formar la empresa. En mi país las cosas son así de absurda, debes de gastarte un dinero que no tienes para poder pedir una ayuda que siempre llega demasiado tarde, si es que llega. Total que para aprovechar que tenía que comprar herramientas, me compré un PROMAX OD-571 que me costó 1300€. Me ha sido muy útil pero lo uso realmente poco. Por ejemplo cuando reparo fuentes ATX lo suelo hacer más por "olfato de electrónico" que por medición de las formas de onda. 

Realmente cuando más lo he utilizado ha sido en diseños de aparatos en baja tensión, hasta 30V o así, por eso no he puesto especial atención en su protección más alla de usar una SAI con protección de sobretensiones. Pero que vamos, que al final me haré con un trafo 1:1 para evitar problemas de masas.

Ahora mismo tengo pendiente diseños más urgentes pero cuando retome el asunto ya os iré contando su evolución. Muchas gracias por vuestros aportes.

Un saludo.


----------



## chaser (Jul 23, 2014)

hola a todos yo estoy en esto tambien de crear un driver de led mayor  10w y busco y busco y nada estoy empezando a estudiar todo lo de la conmutacion por lo cual no tengo expriencia pero eh visto circuitos que dan por lo menos una corriente aceptable como los cargadores de los celulares solo seria aumentar el valor de salida lo mas que sepueda con las misma caracteristica por ejemplo este que si es facil de hacer y no le veo diferencia entre este y un driver de led me la podrian decir porfavor??
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/diferencias-entre-fuentes-espero-me-asesoren-favor-119475/


----------



## CarlosPosada (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola chaser, pues te puedo comentar que e pensado en un cargador de celular, pero estos entregan muy poca potencia para un led de 10W
Un led de 10W necesita aproximadamente 10V con un consumo de 1A, y un cargador solo entrega 5V con 0.5A, o sea solo un cuarto de la potencia necesaria para el led, por lo que de reformar dicho cargador es muy complejo, te diría que es más fácil diseñar uno nuevo.
Se puede usar ese integrado para realizar una fuente swiching y tantos más que hay en el mercado, pero deberás saber bastante en el tema de diseño de electrónico y de transformadores de ferrita, creo que como experiencia sería muy bueno, pero en conveniencia ya sería más sencillo comprar un fuente hecha para dicho led.

Cualquier duda la consultas.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 24, 2014)

Encontre esto ojala les ayude:
http://www.digikey.com/rdl/search/4294959904/4294959863?page=4#N=4294959863+4294959904&page=4


----------



## chaser (Jul 25, 2014)

Gracias osk_rin, digikey si maneja bastante informacion pero como t digo los chips no son comerciales aqui en mexico me interesaria algo asi es para los tubos de leds de 18w y 12w. mas o menos.
http://www.digikey.com/rdl/4294959904/4294959863/1432


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 25, 2014)

Chaser.
El ic de esa fuente que mencioonaste digikey si lo maneja y distribuye en mex, pero al igual que mouser no son tan baratos los ic la ventaja es que son totalmente originales. otra desventaja es que hay que pagar como $150 de envio y eso hace pensarle para coprar 2 o 3 piezas je je


----------



## pady (Ago 13, 2014)

PT4115, ese integrado lo tenía apuntado en una hoja de papel para hacer una fuente de corriente constante para un led y un proyecto que creo nunca terminaré pero puede que a tí te sirva.


----------



## chaser (Ago 18, 2014)

oki pady si me puedes hacer el favor cuando lo encuentres te lo agradeseria mucho espero me sirva mucho


----------



## pady (Ago 19, 2014)

He encontrado el esquema que cogí de alguna web en su día. Lo dimas con PWM, por ejemplo de un pic o te lo haces con un 555 en su configuración multivibrador astable. Si necesitas más potencia o pones mas reguladores o directamente puede que el PT4117, PT4125... o algo así exista y sea mayor. Si quieres generarte algo con unos pocos componentes:

https://peysanet.wordpress.com/2014...-de-que-existiera-el-ic-555-existia-el-mundo/


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una duda sobre esta fuente autooscilante que promete alimentar hasta leds de 100W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




R1 = 10E
R2 = 1M
R3 = 470E
R4 = 100E
R5 = 470E
R6 = preset 22k
R7 = 2k2
C1 = 10uF/400V
C2 = 2.2nF/250V
C3 = 220pF/1kV
C4 = 2200uF/50V
D1 -D4 = 1N4007
D5, D6 = BA159
shunt controller = TL431
opto = 4n35
T1 = MJE13005

El voltaje de salida es correcto y varia según la posición del potenciometro R6, pero no entrega apenas potencia a la salida. Sin carga el transistor se calienta bastante. El transformador ha sido bobinado todo en el mismo sentido. Primeramente 30 vueltas del primario, encima 25 vueltas de secundario , encima de estos, 4 vueltas de realimentación y por ultimo otras 30 vueltas de primario. Todo lo tengo tal cual el esquema, excepto el condensador C3 que lo he cambiado por uno de 470P, ya que no tenia uno de 220P de 1KV, podría ser esa la causa?


----------



## F0T0N (Feb 22, 2017)

hola david 
probaste poner otro transistor mje13005 en paralelo a t1 ? eso deberia de aliviarle el trabajo y mejorar la corriente de salida.


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 22, 2017)

DavidMJ dijo:


> ...Primeramente 30 vueltas del primario, encima 25 vueltas de secundario , encima de estos, 4 vueltas de realimentación y por ultimo otras 30 vueltas de primario. Todo lo tengo tal cual el esquema, excepto el condensador C3 que lo he cambiado por uno de 470P, ya que no tenia uno de 220P de 1KV, podría ser esa la causa?



En el esquema dice 9 espiras en el secundario. 
Y el capacitor de 220pF en parte ajusta la frecuencia de oscilación. Si tiene dos de 470pF ponlos en serie para obtener unos 235pF.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola.

Una pregunta tonta, "el transistor tiene disipador de calor".
Si la respuesta es "Sí", prueba añadirle un ventilador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 22, 2017)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Una pregunta tonta, "el transistor tiene disipador de calor".
> Si la respuesta es "Sí", prueba añadirle un ventilador.
> ...



Si, un pequeño disipador, pero si T1 se calienta sin carga en el secundario y apenas entrega corriente me da que pensar... tengo otras fuentes autooscilantes (compradas) y entregando unos 15 o 20w  el transistor no se calientan casi nada.



blanko001 dijo:


> En el esquema dice 9 espiras en el secundario.
> Y el capacitor de 220pF en parte ajusta la frecuencia de oscilación. Si tiene dos de 470pF ponlos en serie para obtener unos 235pF.
> 
> Saludos!



pero en la página donde vi el esquema daban instrucciones de como construir el transformador, y para obtener 32v debías bobinar 22 espiras. de todas formas, la potencia de salida es sumamente mínima, no llega ni a los 5W. He visto tambien que en el primario del transformador hay un nivel de continua tremendo. Voy a comprar el condensador de 220p y a ver que pasa.



F0T0N dijo:


> hola david
> probaste poner otro transistor mje13005 en paralelo a t1 ? eso deberia de aliviarle el trabajo y mejorar la corriente de salida.


 Puedo probar a hacerlo, aunque el 13005 tiene 10 hfe, no se si el circuito conseguira excitar a dos transistores a la vez. Tengo que hacer mas pruebas.

Lo mas estraño es que T1 se caliente sin carga, y que a la salida tenga una muy baja corriente. Ya que se supone que debería poder alimentar un led de 100W...

Un saludo y gracias por contestar


----------

